Ask HN: What did you work on in 2017? - freeelncer
======
songzme
I quit my job as a software engineer at Google early this year to teach people
how to code. I started paying people $15/hr to learn so they can make ends
meet while learning instead of working at Walmart.

I thought about all the missing pieces in my engineering growth and created a
curriculum that welcomes students from 0 engineering background and plugs in
all the holes that were black boxed to me in my engineering growth: We host
our own servers, allowing students configure nginx and create ssl certs
themselves for the apps they build. Our projects mimick existing well known
companies (netflix, dropbox, gmail, google docs clones).

Our curriculum is largely project based, so students work together on projects
that they would be using themselves: building their own email client, chat
client, filestorage/backups, firebase, etc. From day 1 of a students journey,
their code is thoroughly code reviewed by other students.

2 months ago, Calworks, a local government assistance program, offered to send
students to us and pay each students $13/hr for up to 6 months. Unfortunately,
to make this deal work, we needed a commercial office (my wife and I teach out
of our apartment) and we did not have the financial resources.

Last month, we finally got approved as a tax exempt non-profit so I can reach
out to my friends for donations (but donations take time, I have to set up a
bunch of fundraising tools first). My savings ran out so I started applying
for jobs and landed a full-time position at Paypal starting in January.

Moving forward into 2018, a few of the senior students are going to be leading
the non profit. 100% of my salary and equity is going into the non-profit so
existing students would not only continue to be paid, but we now also have the
financial resources to get an office and push the Calworks deal through to
help more people! 2018 is looking to be a great year.

We do not have any internet presence at the moment because this year our focus
had largely been testing and iterating our curriculum as well as our financial
model. 2018 will be different and if you want to help, our non-profit is
called GarageScript.

[https://www.facebook.com/garagescript/](https://www.facebook.com/garagescript/)

~~~
baron816
While your post is getting lots of reads, you should set up a landing page to
collect email addresses. That way, when you have your non-profit set up, you
send an email out asking for donations.

~~~
songzme
This is a great idea! Adding this now.

------
jesperlang
I quit what many would consider a successfull job in programming and had a
sabbatical year. Moved to a smaller town and down sized everything in spending
to the point where I pay $600 per month for housing, food and bills, so living
of my savings haven't been an issue at all.

I have focused on things like reading (read +40 books in 2017, up from 1-2 per
year), wood working, sketching, running and skiing. To keep up my programming
skills I have done a deep dive in new programming languages and fiddling with
some side projects. It has been an _incredible_ year for personal development
and it has changed my perspective on what things are important in life
(sitting in front of a screen 40-60 hours a week not being one of them). I
highly recommend everyone to do this at least once in your career!

~~~
olalonde
> I pay $600 per month for housing, food and bills

Is that in the US? Sounds really low...

~~~
adpirz
>smaller town and down sized everything

You can very much pull that off in lots of small towns in the US, but yeah,
you're living a close to thread bare lifestyle.

~~~
iratewizard
Not really. My girlfriend and I together make more than 200k/y and spend less
than 1k/month on expenses while we prepare for her to launch a business. We
cook food from CSA and our Farmer's market, have a cozy 2 bedroom in a quiet
city and generally just don't buy a lot of things we don't need.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
Which city? And 1k includes rent?

------
yuvallevental
Trying to be the world's first person to be cured from autism. I believe my
autism is caused by the shape of my forehead, which puts too much pressure on
my muscles. Evidence is here:
[https://corticalchauvinism.com/2017/11/13/yuval-levental-
cra...](https://corticalchauvinism.com/2017/11/13/yuval-levental-cranial-
deformities-sinus-difficulties-and-autism/)

Also, I have prepared for a potential surgery by getting botox injections in
my forehead muscle. So far, my focus at work has dramatically improved:
[https://corticalchauvinism.com/2016/10/17/yuval-levental-
aut...](https://corticalchauvinism.com/2016/10/17/yuval-levental-autism-and-
the-pursuit-of-knowledge/)

~~~
danielbraun
Yuval, are you familiar with Barry Neil Kauffman’s work? Specifically, his
book Son Rise. It tells the story of how he and his wife cured their son of
his autism.

[https://www.amazon.com/Son-Rise-Barry-Neil-
Kaufman/dp/091581...](https://www.amazon.com/Son-Rise-Barry-Neil-
Kaufman/dp/0915811618)

~~~
yuvallevental
I have heard about it, but I'm not sure it would help me. Thank you anyway
though.

------
JDiculous
Left $150k software engineering job (well got fired for making video called "9
Ways to cope with having a boring 9-5 job" which somebody found and sent to
HR) to make videos about stuff I think is interesting
([https://www.youtube.com/c/JDiculous1](https://www.youtube.com/c/JDiculous1)
[https://www.facebook.com/HonestLogic](https://www.facebook.com/HonestLogic)),
with a slant towards addressing wage slavery, basic income, student loans,
capitalism, etc. Still in the early stages, but I'll be hitting this hard in
2018.

~~~
vogt
Annoying that somebody rolled on you for that.

~~~
JDiculous
Yea it's pretty lame seeing as how the video was posted under a pseudonym,
meaning that person did some serious digging and clearly had an agenda (I'm
95% sure who it was). It's all good though, I had been wanting to leave for a
long time but had kept putting it off for the "right moment". I'm glad that
that decision was made for me because now there's nothing to regret.

~~~
vogt
You must have pissed that person off at some point. Without knowing the
context though, that's a very low road move to take on their part.

In any event, I enjoyed the couple of videos of yours I watched.

------
alin23
Quitting my full-time job to pursue my side-projects was the best thing I
could have done for my health and sanity this year.

I am now working on a bunch of ideas that I hope will help some people around
here:

1\. A Pocket-to-Kindle service that syncs (almost) instantly to your Kindle
whatever article you save, formats it like a professionally edited book,
cleans up ads and takes advantage of the new typesetting engine inside the new
Kindle firmware.

2\. A Spotify music discovery website. I'm trying to make a two-click-
playlist-generator by using Spotify APIs to look at the top artists/genres of
a user and create playlists on the fly with tracks that the user could like.

I use Spotify daily and found myself overwhelmed by how much music there is
available. Because of that, I'm mostly listening to my saved songs, Discover
Weekly/Release Radar and trying out playlists that usually have the same too
popular songs.

3\. An adaptive brightness/contrast app for external monitors. Adjusting
brightness using the monitor's controls is always annoying to do.

4\. A morning alarm that starts playing an algorithmically generated Spotify
playlist each time, with fade-up volume, external speaker support, adaptive
algorithm based on likes/dislikes and self-updating alarm times based on day
moments (twilight, sunrise, golden hour, dusk etc.)

5\. A detector for processes that eat up all your CPU and battery. I started
writing this in Rust so I can make it cross-platform and learn the language at
a lower level.

~~~
city41
I just recently joined Spotify. I have found their "we will play similar music
after your music ends" feature to enable me to discover lots of new artists. I
find it interesting you found Spotify lacking here, because I am finding the
opposite.

~~~
alin23
I'm a long time Spotify user. I love that feature too and it worked very well
for me when it first launched. But after a while it started playing the same
songs that I have already heard many times. Spotify's algorithm is very
unpredictable so I can't say it will work out the same for you. But if it
will, at least you can have another try with what I'm trying to build ^_^

~~~
city41
Gotcha. That makes sense. I could see how over time that feature gets less
useful. Looking forward to trying your tool, if you have a website or mailing
list for it, please share.

------
ploggingdev
Hosted Comments
[https://www.hostedcomments.com/](https://www.hostedcomments.com/) , a Disqus
alternative with a focus on privacy. The learning experience of building
Hosted Comments was great : using iframes to embed comments in websites,
building a commenting system with voting and some features which Disqus does
not have : locking comments, hiding comments (not yet deployed
[https://imgur.com/a/R89Cw](https://imgur.com/a/R89Cw) ). It started out as a
sideproject, then decided to go the SaaS route and now a little confused about
whether I want to pursue this as my main project. I'm thinking about releasing
an open source self hosted version and continue offering a managed service.

Bored Hackers [https://www.boredhackers.com](https://www.boredhackers.com) : a
public chatroom based community site. Think of it like reddit, but chatrooms
insteads of forums. I just deployed the first version a few hours ago. Bored
Hackers is an experiment at building the community site that I wish existed :
public chatroom based communites, pseudonymous users, transparent moderation
logs, an open source code base and a site that is welcoming to non-technical
users. Currently, there is a single chat room for all discussions and support
for user created chat rooms will be added shortly.

~~~
avinassh
> using iframes to embed comments in websites

why an iframe?

~~~
songzme
Cross origin cookie stuff can get pretty narly. Using iframes makes things
easier

------
tootie
I spent most of the year working my ass off consulting for one of America's
most hated companies building an utterly pointless system. My only consolation
is knowing that I wasted a ton of their money since there's no chance it will
pay any returns.

~~~
chirau
Lol. I had a good laugh.

How do you manage to continue working on something you know is a dead end
though? Is the money that good? Would the money go away if you worked on
another project at the same firm?

~~~
tootie
Yes, money. Also, I quit that job.

~~~
vonseel
Same here! Good luck

------
sylvainkalache
Holberton School -
[https://www.holbertonschool.com/](https://www.holbertonschool.com/) a two-
year alternative to college to become a Software Engineer.

The school is free to students until they find a job, then they contribute
with a % of their salary. After only 9 months, many students find internships
and jobs at companies like NASA, Apple, LinkedIn, Tesla, Dropbox...

It's a life-changing experience for many of our students, and it also changes
the Tech industry by bringing folks with an untraditional background. Our
students are straight out of high-school, some had a career before: cashier,
math teacher, artist, poker player...

We have no formal teachers, no lectures, students learn by working on projects
and collaborating with their peers. We are located in San Francisco and
looking forward expanding.

~~~
jimnotgym
% of their salary for how long after they have graduated?

~~~
eikenberry
"That is why there is no upfront cost to attend Holberton School. Once our
graduates find a job, we only charge 17% of your internship earnings and 17%
of your salary over 3 years."

[https://www.holbertonschool.com/education#tuition](https://www.holbertonschool.com/education#tuition)

------
git-pull
Published _The Tao of tmux_ : [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-
tmux/read](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux/read). Thanks to the HN readers
who bought the book!

Created new design for all my open source projects: [https://www.git-
pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com) (see sidebar at left, e.g.
[https://libtmux.git-pull.com](https://libtmux.git-pull.com))

Rebooted CJK (Chinese, Japanese, Korean) language project, cihai:
[https://cihai.git-pull.com](https://cihai.git-pull.com) (see also:
[https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com](https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com)). Needs
funding.

New docutils based website started, [https://devel.tech](https://devel.tech).
Example: [https://devel.tech/features/django-vs-
flask/](https://devel.tech/features/django-vs-flask/)

I catalog open source contributions I make while working on the website at
[https://devel.tech/site/open-source](https://devel.tech/site/open-source)

Updates to [https://www.hskflashcards.com](https://www.hskflashcards.com).
Switching from Bootstrap 4 to Bulma

~~~
jekie2675
Discovered Bulma few month ago. Like it much but have no chance to use in
project. What was your point to chose it over bs?

------
kthakore
My health [https://www.instagram.com/p/BdX6yyInrBD/?taken-
by=kthakore2](https://www.instagram.com/p/BdX6yyInrBD/?taken-by=kthakore2)

Took a long break from hacking and staying indoors playing with yet another
framework. I am much happier :) my depression is better and I have more
balance :) Less likely to burn out.

~~~
canadiancreed
Awesome to hear. Mental health is something that is overlooked by a lot of
people in this industry until it's too late. Ran into that a few years back
and like yourself, have been working to make it better.

------
jacobwg
I left an amazing company with one of the best work environments
([https://webflow.com](https://webflow.com)) to work for a non-profit that
fights child sexual abuse
([https://www.wearethorn.org](https://www.wearethorn.org)). The work has been
incredibly rewarding, and although I was quite nervous about leaving an
awesome job and jumping into an unknown, in hindsight almost everything about
the change was a meaningfully positive improvement. Working towards a mission
that personally I feel has a lot of value has been an awesome experience.

~~~
javajosh
I had an opportunity to work for them but declined because I didn't want to
look at the content. Tell me: how much of that do you have to actually go
through? And to other devs: if you have thick skin and an iron stomach, go
work for them.

~~~
jacobwg
It’s definitely a factor to be aware of. We are legally not allowed to be
exposed to image content, as developers, but personally I do have some
exposure to text content as part of my role. Thorn has an excellent support /
wellness system, with professional counselors, in place though for proactively
staying healthy and processing what exposure we do experience.

~~~
davidmr
I’m very glad they have such a good support network. A close friend of mine
got a job out of law school prosecuting child sex crimes, and there was
absolutely no support. After a year, he couldn’t take it any more and left
public service altogether. Even a decade later, you can tell he’s still
bothered by it. I have an incredible amount of respect for people who can do
that work; I’m absolutely certain that I don’t have what it takes.

~~~
jacobwg
Definitely, I think support is crucial. I work around people who have victim
ID experience (reviewing abuse material with the goal of locating children)
and strongly share your respect. It’s so impactful in the lives of the
victims, but you are exposed to a very dark side of humanity and are unlikely
to know the eventual outcomes of the children’s lives.

------
c8d3f7b49897918
I continued to work on intercooler.js:

[https://github.com/LeadDyno/intercooler-
js](https://github.com/LeadDyno/intercooler-js)

[http://intercoolerjs.org](http://intercoolerjs.org)

I'm trying to get people to reconsider the more traditional web development
style of server-side rendering of HTML + HATEOAS.

~~~
godot
I remember seeing this last year too, I like it. This is a good reminder for
me to try using it in side projects.

I fear though that you're swimming against the currents (obviously, speaking
about the current trends of everyone using React or one of the other
frameworks for frontend development). I hope you'll gain traction in creating
a trend of a different path, making traditional web development style a viable
alternative for modern web apps.

~~~
c8d3f7b49897918
I don't mind going against the current, I'm a contrarian by nature. :)

I hope you find it useful, and good luck in 2018.

------
bdickason
My friends have been streaming on twitch so I've been writing a bot for them
to play overlays/games with their viewers, let viewers earn points, queue up
music, etc.

Along the way I brushed up on some es6 concepts, learned React, and was
reminded of writing eggdrop bot scripts back in the day :P

Everything is public on github and is somewhat-generic/reusable by others.
Hope to complete documentation and make it 100% generic in Jan/Feb so others
can use and contribute.

Core bot library: [https://github.com/bdickason/hpc-
bot](https://github.com/bdickason/hpc-bot) Twitch overlay server:
[https://github.com/bdickason/twitch-
overlay](https://github.com/bdickason/twitch-overlay) Their specific bot
files:
[https://github.com/bdickason/dumbledore](https://github.com/bdickason/dumbledore)

Also helped deploy/ship Tekken Chicken, a framedata app for Tekken 7 (ios:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/t7chicken/id1244210422?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/t7chicken/id1244210422?mt=8))
(android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.t7chicken&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.t7chicken&hl=en))

~~~
jackgolding
this is really cool thanks for sharing the code!

------
firefoxd
I've worked at the highest paying job i ever got in my career. But then i quit
in july to focus on a startup I joined after we were featured in techcrunch
and received angel investment.

Now i realized that the money was the least of our problem and the startup is
on the brink of death.

I replaced the source of my income from job to stock market investments. Now i
am focusing on a new side project that poped in my head. For the last 2 months
I have built a prototype that works and started to dogfood it.

It's a tag that turns any object into a smart object (still working on my
elevator pitch). What it does is allow you to contact the owner of any device.
Put the tag on your car and anyone can contact you about your car(i.e. if it
is blocking the way or you left your lights on). Put the tag on your keychain
and if you lose them people can contact you. You can use the tags on anything
really.

I started by building an android app but then realized you can do all this
directly from the browser.

Expect the first beta in January.

~~~
taneq
> It's a tag that turns any object into a smart object (still working on my
> elevator pitch). What it does is allow you to contact the owner of any
> device. Put the tag on your car and anyone can contact you about your
> car(i.e. if it is blocking the way or you left your lights on). Put the tag
> on your keychain and if you lose them people can contact you. You can use
> the tags on anything really.

Did you just invent a QR code with contact details? (Edit: Not saying it's a
dumb idea, sounds useful.)

~~~
firefoxd
Yes, most of the time qrcode is seen as a gimmick, ie you might as well write
the url instead of downloading a qr reader app.

Here is my hope for making good use of it.

------
typpo
One project that I really enjoyed working on this year is
[https://www.meteorshowers.org/](https://www.meteorshowers.org/). It's a webgl
visualization of NASA meteoroid data. Open source here:
[https://github.com/typpo/showers](https://github.com/typpo/showers)

I also maintain an open source SMS API called Textbelt, but it became
unreliable due to spammers. I launched a paid hosted version and have been
steadily improving it: [https://textbelt.com/](https://textbelt.com/)

~~~
cdaringe
Beautiful. Excellent work.

------
austenallred
Lambda School - a rigorous, live online computer science education that’s free
until you’re hired. [https://LambdaSchool.com/computer-
science](https://LambdaSchool.com/computer-science)

Started as a side project in January, and I had no idea it would take off like
this. We now have 20 employees, including instructors from Google, Apple,
Blizzard, etc. and our first graduating students are getting hired for great
salaries all over the US. (Average is $85,000 in low cost of living areas)

~~~
ploggingdev
> Started as a side project in January, and I had no idea it would take off
> like this

Would be interested in learning about the backstory. Did you blog about it
somewhere?

~~~
austenallred
Have been too busy building it.

Started with 20 students, they performed remarkably well, started adding
classes each month, got into YC and raised a large seed round, solved 2 or 3
other problems that hadn’t been solved before, and now we’re ready to open the
gates to more people (our acceptance rate right now is right around 2%)

~~~
aidaman
Plus you sold the shit out of it. Like seriously, quality work.

------
booleanbetrayal
[https://smart.ly](https://smart.ly)

We offer a free, licensed MBA (working on accreditation process) using an
interactive (re: non-video), mobile-centric content platform. In addition, we
provide job-matching services for anyone interested in opting in.

I'm proud of what we've built and hoping it continues to see traction in 2018.

~~~
booleanbetrayal
why was this down-voted? someone here work on a competing product in 2017 or
something?

~~~
Hasz
Didn't downvote you, but I would guess it's because the post sounds like an
advertisement.

------
sscarduzio
I left a very good SW Engineering job in London, travelled for 3 months,
pimped up my 2013's side project for 3 months and started selling it. Now I
have created a company around it, been profitable for months. Now I carry my
boss-less/office-less job around the world as a Digital Nomad. Happy new year
from Mexico!

My side project that became my job:
[https://readonlyrest.com](https://readonlyrest.com)

~~~
zerr
I wish such boss-less/self-employed/self-sufficient traveling was more
available for developing country citizens as well (with a relatively lower
rank passports).

------
layoric
At the end of 2016 I left contracting gig for a full time position to work on
helping solve intermittency problem with solar PV power generation through
forecasting.

With a team of 3 including myself, the only professional software developer,
we have launched and run a solar radiation and PV power
forecasting/observation API (solcast.com.au) that can provide solar radiation
and PV power forecasts world wide that update every 10-30 minutes based on
satellite coverage.

For the past 10 months this API has been freely accessible whilst we validated
our approach and expanded to cover the globe. After great feedback from users,
we are now planning a big update to make it even easier to use and to
integrate live PV output data into forecasting itself.

The change to work on something that contributes a large net positively to
society’s around the world (making solar based electricity generation more
financially attractive to operators/home owners a like all over the world) has
been hugely rewarding and look forward to the growth of solar power generation
in 2018.

~~~
nairboon
What model do you use for power forecasting? Do you use different models for
different forecast horizons e.g 1h, 1day, etc. or did you find that
(recursive) multi step forecasting with the same model produces better
results?

~~~
layoric
We forecast radiation just radiation data as the base for all power
forecasting (conversion from solar radiation -> PV power done on the fly)

Solar radiation forecasting incorporates a few models for 1-7 days, and for
now casting (0-4 hours) is based on NWP wind forecasting combined with our own
cloud tracking, ML and blending with NWP models from 4-24 hours.

Some of the above might be slightly off as I’m not a meteorologist or study
solar radiation modelling. Luckily Solcast founders are and we are also
partnered with a project at the Australian National University working with
some extremely bright people to get the science right.

If you want to get further into the details, feel free to email Nick Engerer
or James Luffman (contacts on our website) about the science, or post on our
community forums (forums.solcast.com.au).

------
jszymborski
Two machine-learning models for the detection of breast cancers from medical
imaging of breast cancer biopsy tissue. Big focus on making models accessible
to clinicians.

The models are:

(1) PPReCOGG, one of the models based on Gabor filters and k-NN
([https://github.com/jszym/pprecogg](https://github.com/jszym/pprecogg))

(2) DeepDuct, the second model, based on a pre-trained VGG16 network and the
Grad-CAM algorithm, localises lesions _and_ informs clinicians about why the
model has chosen the lesion type it did.

You can find more details in my master's thesis, for which the models were
written:
[http://cs.mcgill.ca/~jszymb/thesis/260528685_Szymborski_Jose...](http://cs.mcgill.ca/~jszymb/thesis/260528685_Szymborski_Joseph_Experimental_Medicine_thesis.pdf)

(Edit: Also, if you're hiring machine learning people, medical or otherwise,
please get in touch at hn at jszym point com)

------
dankohn1
Running the Cloud Native Computing Foundation, which hosts projects like
Kubernetes and Prometheus, has been a very full time job, as we've expanded to
include nearly every cloud company, enterprise software provider and startup
in our industry. But I have gotten to contribute to a few cool open source
projects:

Cloud Native Landscape (now over 350 projects and products)
[https://github.com/cncf/landscape#current-
version](https://github.com/cncf/landscape#current-version)

DevStats provides detailed visualizations of Kubernetes contributions
[https://k8s.devstats.cncf.io/](https://k8s.devstats.cncf.io/)

Core Infrastructure Initiative Best Practices Badge
[https://bestpractices.coreinfrastructure.org/](https://bestpractices.coreinfrastructure.org/)

------
finfun234
I launched two projects. 1) [http://instant10-k.com/](http://instant10-k.com/)
An efficient way to search 10-k and 10-q filings for publicly listed
companies. A Form 10-K is an annual report required by the U.S. Securities and
Exchange Commission (SEC), that gives a comprehensive summary of a company's
financial performance. 10-Q is the quarterly version. If you have ever
purchased an individual stock you should read the 10-k and 10-Q reports. 2\.
[http://datasetapi.com](http://datasetapi.com) \- A platform to host clean
curated datasets.An airport dataset is live, More to follow.

~~~
nprescott
Interesting, how is instant10-k different from EDGAR Fast Search[0]?

[0]:
[https://www.sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/companysearch.html](https://www.sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/companysearch.html)

~~~
finfun234
Thank you! Its more efficient. Here is the sec search process 1\. Visiting
sec.gov 2\. Clicking on Company Filings 3\. Typing the ticker on Fast Search
4\. Visually searching for 10-k's and 10-Q's 5\. Opening in another tab. 6\.
Clicking on it again. 7\. Finally clicking on the actual document.
[http://instant10-k.com](http://instant10-k.com) takes you to the actual
document instantly.

------
dvdsgl
A friend and I created [https://quicktype.io](https://quicktype.io) to
generate TypeScript, Swift, Go, C#, C++, etc. from JSON sample data and
GraphQL queries.

Many have tried to solve this problem – we've found at least 20 projects that
attempt to turn JSON sample data into code to represent that data, but they're
almost all abandoned and they all have the same fundamental flaws (they
generate invalid code for most non-trivial inputs).

In the past two weeks we've created Xcode and VS Code plugins. I've had so
much fun with this project! We'd love to create a business around quicktype
but we haven't figured that part out yet.

~~~
pestkranker
I looove it! Used it multiple times this year (Typescript / C# generator)

~~~
dvdsgl
Woot! Glad you found it useful.

Is there anything we can improve?

------
iliekcomputers
I worked on two cool open source music technology projects called ListenBrainz
[1] (basically an open source version of Last.FM backed by the MetaBrainz
Foundation, the people behind MusicBrainz) and AcousticBrainz [2] (a project
trying to crowdsource acoustic information about music and release it as
public domain). We released a beta for ListenBrainz over the summer and I've
been working on data dumps for both ListenBrainz and AcousticBrainz for the
past few weeks.

[1] [https://listenbrainz.org/](https://listenbrainz.org/)

[2] [https://acousticbrainz.org](https://acousticbrainz.org)

~~~
confounded
Both projects look fantastic!

How does listenbrainz differ-from / compare-to Libre.fm?

~~~
iliekcomputers
We wanted to take our own shot at building a reliable open service with new
tech. We're also much more focused on providing open and easy access to the
data we have as conveniently as possible, so that people can build cool stuff
with it. Right now, we provide a Google BigQuery dataset [1] that you can run
any queries on. It has around 70M listens from 1300 users.

[1] [https://blog.musicbrainz.org/2017/08/05/listenbrainz-data-
is...](https://blog.musicbrainz.org/2017/08/05/listenbrainz-data-is-live-on-
bigquery/)

------
paulgb
I got a pen plotter (AxiDraw v3) and it's been a great creative outlet. I
wrote a couple tutorials on techniques I learned or discovered:

Fractal generation with L Systems: [https://bitaesthetics.com/posts/fractal-
generation-with-l-sy...](https://bitaesthetics.com/posts/fractal-generation-
with-l-systems.html)

Surface projection: [https://bitaesthetics.com/posts/surface-
projection.html](https://bitaesthetics.com/posts/surface-projection.html)

~~~
bcongdon
This is so cool! I've been following Inconvergent's work
([https://twitter.com/inconvergent](https://twitter.com/inconvergent)). This
seems like something I might be interested in.

Thanks for sharing!

------
ambrop7
In my free time I've been coding a TCP/IP stack in C++(14):
[https://github.com/ambrop72/aipstack](https://github.com/ambrop72/aipstack) .
It uses a single-threaded event-driven architecture, is usable on embedded
system (no mallocs), and is header-only.

Much work is yet to me done including docs (lots of Doxygen-based docs exist
but introductory and TCP API docs are generally missing). However the TCP
implementation should actually be pretty solid.

------
adtac
Built Commento, a privacy-focused alternative to Disqus:
[https://github.com/adtac/commento](https://github.com/adtac/commento)

Right now, it exists as a Github project that you can self-host, but I'll soon
offer it as a paid service if you don't want to host and maintain servers on
your own. (And maybe even apply to YC, who knows :))

It started out with me reading a blog post [1] and thinking "I can write
Disqus tonight". And that's how it began; I had a working prototype in 24
hours (at the expense of a final exam I had in two days haha). Posted it on
HN, and it blew up. And then I sat down and made it into a serious project
that's now actually used by other people. I've had senior devs from huge
companies (like Atlassian) contribute to the project, and I think that's
amazing.

[http://donw.io/post/github-comments/](http://donw.io/post/github-comments/)

~~~
nishs
There's a product named Hosted Comments mentioned in another comment on this
post with a similar goal.

[https://www.hostedcomments.com/](https://www.hostedcomments.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16042162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16042162)

~~~
KajMagnus
And EffectiveDiscussions, [https://www.effectivediscussions.org/blog-
comments](https://www.effectivediscussions.org/blog-comments) (I'm developing
it), it's also no-ads and no-tracking (& open source).

------
raphlinus
There were a few other things going on, but mostly I've taken xi editor
forward. It's still _almost_ at the point where you'd want to use it for your
daily work, but not there just yet. In the last two months, I've had a strong
focus on performance, and now it's paying off. A few PR's are still in flight,
and there's a write-up than needs to be done, but it's now scrolling smoothly
on my 165 Hz gaming monitor (2560x1440 resolution, integrated graphics at
that). I'm excited about the progress and feel that it will become a really
usable tool fairly soon.

------
dividuum
I've worked almost exclusively on [https://info-beamer.com](https://info-
beamer.com), a digital signage service for the Raspberry Pi. It all started as
a for fun project while freelancing and turned into a profitable business. All
while still being a lot of fun to work on. Unlike other Pi based solutions,
info-beamer isn't using a sluggish browser but uses Lua/C at its core to use
all the hardware acceleration features while still being pretty simple to
program (see [https://info-beamer.com/doc/info-beamer](https://info-
beamer.com/doc/info-beamer)). The challenge is always to make all those
feature easily available through a web interface. I'm currently improving that
a lot by enabling users to create more complicated output without any
programming knowledge. Getting to know Vue.js has helped a lot with that.

------
RomanPushkin
I was working on LibreTaxi
[https://github.com/ro31337/libretaxi](https://github.com/ro31337/libretaxi)

it's ride sharing app that works thru Telegram (currently). Surprisingly, it
worked really well, there are 100-500 rides in some cities every day

~~~
chirau
I was excited about this project when i first saw it here but i have to say
the setup instructions are very confusing. It would be nice if the
documentation had step by step installation and first boot instructions. Many
months after cloning the repo, i have never managed to set it up.

The instructions are all over the place. The NodeJS instructions say you can
run npm -i after installing node. Then you get to Getting Started and it seems
like a detached process altogether. The getting started section should start
from either installing the dependencies or cloning the repo. Right now it just
starts with renaming some file.

Good work, though, at least from what i can see on the site once it actually
does run it is a beautiful thing.

~~~
RomanPushkin
Thanks, I know, some setup is required. I ask everyone who had any issues to
update instructions in confusing places. So you may want to check it again.

Also, I'm going to add docker image soon, so it will just work with few
commands

------
alien_
At work I've got more familiar with Terraform, got started with Kubernetes,
and contributed significantly to the infrastructure of a few awesome projects.

In my spare time I've been maintaining my Autospotting pet project, which is
maturing nicely, growing a lot and already generated savings in the six-seven
digits for its users:
[https://github.com/cristim/autospotting](https://github.com/cristim/autospotting)

I also spent time learning to play guitar, made a habit of practicing and
working out on a daily basis and towards the end of the year I became a
father.

All in all it was likely my best year so far.

~~~
snupples
I've been working with Terraform and Kubernetes a bit as well. Their strengths
seem to be very complimentary when aiming for a platform agnostic system.

------
kmax12
I worked on building a python library for automated feature engineering called
Featuretools
([https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/)).
I had been working on it for 2 years, but in 2017 we separated it from the
rest of the codebase and made it open source.

Even though feature engineering is crucial for building machine learning
pipelines, there are few formal methods for performing feature engineering. We
see Featuretools filling a missing component in the software engineering stack
for data science.

It has already been put to the test with our customers at my company, but we
have also begun to release demos so that others can pick it up
[https://www.featuretools.com/demos](https://www.featuretools.com/demos).

------
rainbowmverse
I nearly ended up a pancake when my steering failed heading into a turn in
February, the day before my birthday. I realized the circumstances that led to
me not being able to fix it before it led to near disaster weren't going to
change on the path I was heading down largely by habit, so I finally set some
priorities.

I decided to focus on making a business out of music. I'm far from where I
want to be, but it's been a long time since I was doing Mechanical Turk tasks
to pay for junk food. I have savings, my music is improving, and 4 people pay
me almost $15 a month through Patreon[1]. Probably not a lot to the crowd here
at HN, but it's a peace of mind I never knew before.

The big, super-important lesson I got from that is to not cling to what I
wanted at some point in the past and accept how things are. I wanted to be
fully financially independent, but had no plans, no goals, no notion of how I
might make it happen. I had the desire, but not the will or commitment.

Being two seconds and one failure of attention from the front end of an
18-wheeler has a way of hitting the reset button.

[1]
[https://www.patreon.com/digitalscofflaw](https://www.patreon.com/digitalscofflaw)

~~~
dundercoder
Music is sooooo hard to make a living at. I burned through my savings and am
getting back into engineering. I love music, but it won’t feed 4 kids, even if
the music is stellar. Cheers to you!

~~~
rainbowmverse
I'm more on the tools and services side. I make melodies, synth presets, sound
effects, and stuff like that. Still hard, but less of a gamble. I tried the
other side before, and you're right. I just barely made enough to pay for the
headphones I use for mixing.

------
sethlesky
2017 has been an intense, yet extremely rewarding year to say the least. This
year I learned the meaning of "grit".

\- Launched my startup on Product Hunt
([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/slackpass-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/slackpass-2)).

\- Interviewed with YC, sadly didn't make the cut.

\- Had hundreds of of calls and thousands of chats with founders looking to
create paid communities.

\- Helped many create their own profitable, paid communities.

\- Became a solo founder.

\- Became profitable enough to cover both business and personal expenses.

\- Rebranded to LaunchPass ([https://launchpass.com](https://launchpass.com))
due to inevitable trademark issues with the use of "Slack" in our name, and
plans to expand beyond Slack. (btw Slack has been awesome regarding the
transition)

\- And plenty more I intend to write about in a "year in review" post I'm
working on.

Becoming a founder this year was one of the most challenging, fascinating, and
deeply rewarding experiences I've ever had.

Here's to a happy, healthy, productive, and successful 2018

Happy New Year HN!

------
devscreen
Started working on my first side project! It's an alternative way to screen
developers that I think is better than anything that's currently out there.
I'm interested in hearing feedback on the idea.

You provide JSON data that will be exposed through an API which candidates
will use. They are given instructions on how to parse and manipulate the data.
Then they POST the response to you. If the response is 200 OK - they've passed
and they can upload their code for your team to review and decide if they
should go to the interview stage.

I think this has lots of benefits:

\- It's gives candidates a real-life problem to solve. Most, if not all
software developers will have to interact with API's and manipulate data.

\- Candidates can use their own dev environment that they are comfortable
using.

\- It saves the company time. They can choose to only assess the code of
people who pass the test.

\- It makes for a good candidate experience. I think it reflects well on a
company if their interview process is close to real-life work.

Hoping to ship the beta version of this next month

~~~
exikyut
This approach shifts the effort on constantly changing the source JSON data
and specification on how it needs to finally look to the client. Lazy devs
will inevitably post solutions online.

This approach also requires the client to implement ratelimiting, but you
could fix that by having the data POSTed to your servers instead.

I unfortunately can't remember the name of it, but a service was presented on
here a while ago that presented a series of security challenges then connected
successful applicants with employers and managed the whole process. Methinks
that's the right way to do this kind of thing.

~~~
rahimnathwani
You're thinking of Matasano?

------
taneq
Taking my company's first product from "demo to industry partner" to "two
systems installed and used in production by our end clients".

It's been a rough year financially but we've made a ton of ground and it's
looking pretty damn shiny for 2018.

Edit: Since that was pretty vague, it's a system for guarding, automating and
remotely operating industrial hydraulic booms (eg. fixed plant rockbreakers,
jib and knuckleboom cranes, etc.)

------
borg666
Worked on a dating app [http://crushhourapp.com](http://crushhourapp.com) as a
side project with a friend of mine.

It took almost 1.5 years to complete, Backend APIs were done with Django, iOS
app with Swift. The concept is dating app for London commuters.

I created the whole London Underground maps programmatically in the app. The
final result was ok, unfortunately dating market is already saturated, and our
market is only limited to London, lesson learned, test your idea first, build
a quick prototype, don't spend more than 5-6 months, unless you are really
sure.

For the rest of the year, I have concentrated in learning Reactive functional
programming, created a small backend app with Clojure, at work I am working on
iOS app, which I have architected using, RxSwift, MVVM, it has over 650 tests,
with close to 80% test coverage using Quick and Nimble frameworks.

~~~
xor1
How do you feel about RxSwift and MVVM so far? Do you see it becoming
increasingly more widespread in production code?

~~~
borg666
I think RxSwift and MVVM architecture work great together. I know some large
companies that would keep it simple, would not use any framework. Some are
stuck with legacy code, that requires lots of effort to change, but most of
the time you will be asked about different architectures during an interview.

I would say it does not really what architecture is used, as long as it is
easy to test, simple to add new features, any architecture will be fine.

From my point of view, I probably have a bit different approach to MVVM where
we have Service layer (similar to Java Spring), below View Model, stick to the
simple rules like single responsibility, separation of concerns, define your
rules about communication between the architecture layers. RxSwift makes the
communication between the layers so much easier, the old alternative would be
using delegation pattern, notifications. In a large project over 30k lines
delegation pattern will become painful to manage. Choose the right
architecture for your project and don't be scared to add additional
mechanisms, layers, because there is no solution that fits all.

With RxSwift concurrency is handled for you, you can do the heavy duty tasks
in the background, observe on the main thread for ui updates. You can run
multiple tasks in parallel and return the combined result. Things like these,
become trivial to work with. Another benefit is that you will strive to write
more functional code, functions that return observable that does one thing,
and chain other observables, It wont be pure functional since most of the you
will have side effects, which is fine. But still it is a good fight between
the Object oriented paradigm vs Functional programming paradigm, finally you
will settle with both and find a good balance.

------
bryanculver
I started a company, Argonomo ([https://argonomo.com](https://argonomo.com))
and we founded and soft launched two ventures:

\- SafeWhistle: An anonymous, encrypted, privacy-focused whistleblowing and
incident management application companies and institutions can implement to
help cut down on lack of reporting and increase transparency.
([https://safewhistle.com](https://safewhistle.com))

\- Sidepitch: A venture management system targeting private equity groups and
venture capitalists. Streamlining the application process for startups and
giving investors a central management solution for their investments, instead
of a collection of emails, paper documents, and in-face communications.
([https://sidepitch.com](https://sidepitch.com))

------
JohnnyConatus
Built a fintech-ish startup all by myself, zero funding. I didn't intend to do
it all by myself but it's not a sexy business so no one was jumping to go
full-time. It came close to breaking me as a human being, honestly.

Anyway, I went from being a CTO who was constantly being pitched horrible no-
good business ideas by first times CEOs - who as a rule, wanted to give me 10%
equity but also wanted me to build the project for free - to a CEO who closed
countless sales and knows his CAC and LTV like the back of his hand.

If I can, so can you but you have to manage CAC:LTV.

~~~
mailshanx
Do you have a link where we can learn more about you / your startup?

------
agconti
My open source project: building best practiced apis fast with Python3
[https://github.com/agconti/cookiecutter-django-
rest](https://github.com/agconti/cookiecutter-django-rest)

------
melling
I released another iOS app. It has been two years since I released anything.
Really lost interest because the market is so large, and it’s hard for a ream
of one. However, I’ve decided to write several little apps instead of trying
to boil the oceans.

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2017/12/29/word-
search-1-1-rele...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2017/12/29/word-
search-1-1-released/)

The idea is that quantity trumps quality:

[https://blog.codinghorror.com/quantity-always-trumps-
quality...](https://blog.codinghorror.com/quantity-always-trumps-quality/)

------
tharshan09
I left my full time job about 3 months ago to start my own software consulting
venture. Ive maintained projects from old clients I had on the side, and also
created and launched a new project for a client (RN mobile app). Still have to
get an online presence setup for the company. Its been going well so far, and
I am looking forward to new projects and clients in 2018.

I launched ScrumGenius ([https://scrumgenius.com](https://scrumgenius.com)).
Its a side project I started for fun at my previous job (it was just a simple
slack bot script back then) and decided to actually build a service and launch
it a few months ago. I did not take it too seriously at first, I was just
using it to learn. However, after reading indiehackers and other people
launching products I was really inspired to give it a try. Its been steadily
growing and it makes around $300/mo.

Hoping to continue to grow it even more in 2018.

If anyone is looking for a end to end consultant that does Full Stack Dev with
experience in mobile and web! Please do reach out, would love to talk! I am
based in Canada and UK.

------
bovine3dom
A friend and I were concerned that Vimperator would die with Firefox 57, so we
made our own version [1]. To our delight, it mostly works and has a few users.

[1]:
[https://github.com/cmcaine/tridactyl](https://github.com/cmcaine/tridactyl)

~~~
Arubis
This has allowed me to keep my sanity (and for the most part keybindings) in
the newer FF releases; many thanks!

------
garysieling
I put time into my search engine for talks
([https://www.findlectures.com/](https://www.findlectures.com/)). I did two
conference talks on it, at Solr/Lucene Revolution
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_ia1DRz3l8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_ia1DRz3l8))
and AI With The Best
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvUf9LZxEv8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvUf9LZxEv8)).

I've also been working on extracting the UI components into a library of UI
components for Solr
([https://github.com/garysieling/solrkit](https://github.com/garysieling/solrkit))
and a project to generate email alerts of suggested talks based on interests
([https://github.com/garysieling/email-
alerts](https://github.com/garysieling/email-alerts)).

------
mimming
I started streaming coding on Twitch -
[https://twitch.tv/mimmingcodes](https://twitch.tv/mimmingcodes)

It’s rekindled my excitement of using the Internet to share knowledge.

~~~
mikgan
I've never watched anything on twitch, but I just sat through a bunch of your
old recordings, and really enjoyed it! I'm a dev and really like pairing,
where I work now they hate it, this was kinda nice to relive that pairing-ish
vibe :D good work :D

------
chrisanthropic
Automating more Terraform stuff.

First, a script that calculates what percentage of your AWS resources (15
different resources for now) are managed by the Terraform code in a given
directory, and then creates GitHub style badges for each.
[https://github.com/chrisanthropic/terraform-infra-as-code-
co...](https://github.com/chrisanthropic/terraform-infra-as-code-coverage-
badges)

Second, a script to fully automate importing an existing GitHub org into
Terraform and create a basic Terraform resource block for each resource.
Imports teams, users, user memberships, and all repos.
[https://github.com/chrisanthropic/terraform-import-github-
or...](https://github.com/chrisanthropic/terraform-import-github-organization)

Both scripts are just bash and the AWS API, GitHub API, and Terraform. jq is
also required.

------
jcelerier
[https://ossia.io](https://ossia.io) : a visual programming language for
interactive shows & music, and its associated network protocols & integrations
in creative coding environments (puredata, max/msp, unity3d, openframeworks,
etc...)

------
hprotagonist
1\. on-device speech recognition and command clasifier. V. Proprietary.

2\. antigen target filtering system for a boolean logic platform for using
CAR-T with AML.

3\. Database and retrieval system for a series of experiments in gerbil and
chinchilla cochlea to study wave propagation along the organ of corti.

4\. a unity-based traveller RPG character management suite.

5\. A system to measure whisker deflection in rats as a proxy for studying
Bell's palsy

6\. a variety of small silly projects for personal use.

~~~
nicwilson
links/info for 2&3 please! Sounds really interesting.

~~~
hprotagonist
2\. [https://github.com/gvoysey/tetrad](https://github.com/gvoysey/tetrad) (in
development)

3\. code forthcoming after publication :)

mostly, this is work done at BU and it’s spinoffs.

~~~
nicwilson
Thanks!

------
Marat_Dukhan
CPU INFOrmation library: a cross-platform library to discover supported
instruction sets, microarchitecture, and cache parameters of the CPU. Started
as a "oh, I can do it over the weekend" project at first, took close to a year
to get to production quality.

[https://github.com/Maratyszcza/cpuinfo](https://github.com/Maratyszcza/cpuinfo)

------
laurentlb
I spent some of my time creating realtime procedural animations in 64kB, as
part of the demoscene. 64kB is the size of the Windows executable (including
all models, textures, music, etc.).

Youtube capture of my last work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27PN1SsXbjM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27PN1SsXbjM)
(but please try the executable if you can)

------
l33t_d0nut
Started my own company as a side gig and started selling my own software. I
developed PowerShell Pro Tools for Visual Studio as well as a web site
development kit with PowerShell.
[https://ironmansoftware.com/](https://ironmansoftware.com/) It's been super
rewarding and a lot of work. Very excited to see how it turns out in 2018.

------
weichsel
I open sourced a ZIP library written in Swift for macOS/iOS/tvOS/watchOS and
Linux:
[https://github.com/weichsel/ZIPFoundation](https://github.com/weichsel/ZIPFoundation)
and wrote an article about it here:
[https://thomas.zoechling.me/journal/](https://thomas.zoechling.me/journal/)

Also improved my Mac app to record and export Animated GIFs:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/claquette-animated-
screenshots/...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/claquette-animated-
screenshots/id587748131?mt=12#)

------
inumedia
I left my old job and built a lot of things, even built some things with
friends. A lot of which have become open source. Also did a lot of reverse
engineering.

1\. [https://labs.maplestory.io](https://labs.maplestory.io)

2\. [https://maplestory.design](https://maplestory.design)

3\. [https://maplestory.wiki](https://maplestory.wiki)

4\.
[https://github.com/Inumedia/NXLDownloader](https://github.com/Inumedia/NXLDownloader)

5\. [https://labs.crr.io/maplestory/PKG1](https://labs.crr.io/maplestory/PKG1)

Those are the main ones.

~~~
bdickason
This is cool! I didn't realize people were still playing maple story :O

------
userium
As a side project, I worked on
[https://stayintech.com/](https://stayintech.com/) It was fun to explore the
Google Maps and Places API.

And also I updated my usability checklist
[https://stayintech.com/UX](https://stayintech.com/UX)

------
steamer25
After my former employer had a successful exit, I spent a few months helping
to integrate with the new parent company. Once that was done to satisfaction,
though, all but four members of our tech department were laid off--including
me. I used the bonus payout, my severance and some investment success to
finance my own startup...

My first product is meant to help businesses with eCommerce stores
(particularly those powered by WooCommerce for now) keep track of inventory
counts and locations:

[https://stime.tech/yoink/](https://stime.tech/yoink/)

------
newhotelowner
Quit my job (Frontend engineer), moved to the east coast and bought a hotel. I
don't think I can go back working for corporation/startup.

My net income reduced (Based on the 2016 P&L) but so far I like it.

------
grrrben
Learned about Go and blockchains by combining them in a personal project. For
those already seasoned in Go or Blockchains, feedback welcome :)
[https://github.com/Grrrben/gocoin](https://github.com/Grrrben/gocoin)

------
rsingla
I focused on completing my Master's in Biomedical Engineering. I looked at
augmented reality for guidance during a surgery itself. The clinical
application was the (robot-assisted) laparoscopic partial nephrectomy, aka
kidney cancer surgery. Knowing that surgeons use ultrasound imaging during the
surgery to scan the kidney, I sought to answer the question of how can we
leverage this information to guide the surgeon and inform them of where their
tools were in relation to the tumour at any given time?

A relatively easy to read description can be found in [0], while the main
paper can be found in [1].

[0] [http://stories.innovation.ubc.ca/augmented-reality-in-
minima...](http://stories.innovation.ubc.ca/augmented-reality-in-minimally-
invasive-surgery/#sm.0001n8xx6cyx7dsithp1nz6xc4mrb)

[1] Singla, Rohit, et al. "Intra-operative ultrasound-based augmented reality
guidance for laparoscopic surgery." Healthcare technology letters 4.5 (2017):
204. [http://digital-
library.theiet.org/content/journals/10.1049/h...](http://digital-
library.theiet.org/content/journals/10.1049/htl.2017.0063?crawler=true&mimetype=application/pdf&tags=noindex)

------
glaze
I worked on my side project, a cross-platform game engine:
[https://github.com/bioglaze/aether3d](https://github.com/bioglaze/aether3d)

In 2017 I mostly worked on the engine's Vulkan and D3D12 support. In 2018 I
plan to add Android support and physically-based rendering.

I sometimes also blog about the development:
[https://bioglaze.blogspot.fi/](https://bioglaze.blogspot.fi/)

------
jstanley
Worked on SMS Privacy (which I actually started towards the end of 2016)
offering anonymous SMS connectivity paid in bitcoin:
[https://smsprivacy.org/](https://smsprivacy.org/)

And a small project but a good one: the world's most secure encrypted pastebin
(maybe), using ipfs: [https://hardbin.com/](https://hardbin.com/)

Also quit my job and now full-time supported by my own projects.

------
ceautery
At my day job (dev consulting), I worked the entire year on a project that our
client ultimately decided to shelve, which allowed me to level up my Ember.js,
Rails, and Postgres.

On the volunteer front, I ran a computer club at my daughter's middle school
for 20 sessions of 2 hours each, teaching kids some basic JavaScript, and
taking them on a tour of things like turtle graphics, L-systems, rotoscoping,
and a wrote them a simple "get the coins, don't touch the lava" game engine
and a text-based level designer for it.

I also took a two week gig for Girls Who Code to run one of their campus
summer programs at the University of Minnesota. We used Scratch to cover basic
programming concepts, and in the second week they split into teams, each team
working on a socially progressive game. One of the teams wrote a two player
platformer that had a male and female character. The man had fewer hazards,
and picked up money, and the woman had more hazards and picked up hearts. The
levels were passed by the man and woman both flipping gender-specific
switches. On the last level, the woman character doesn't appear, and the man
can't complete all the tasks. Genius, and from a group of middle school kids.

------
polote
I started coding a platform to save webpages.(Evernote like)

There are two main ideas:

* Build a personal webarchive so that links you like never disapear

* Being able to find any articles you liked in the past by searching them from their title, content or similar sentences of the text (like you can search "wooden house" and it will find an article which contains the sentence "wooden home")

The platform will be available with a montly subscription fee OR for free if
you host it by yourself

~~~
fiatjaf
I believe Pinboard.in offers these features.

~~~
polote
Yes exactly, that's the service that is closer to what I want to build, but it
is not open source

~~~
fiatjaf
I wasn't saying you shouldn't do it, just mentioning so you'll be aware. I
think we need something else than Pinboard.

------
danbmil99
Suing LinkedIn / Microsoft to protect free speech and the "right to remember"
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/forbestech...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2017/09/20/linkedin-
vs-hiq-ruling-casts-a-long-shadow-over-the-tech-industry/amp/)

------
danellis
I've been building LiveFeeds
([https://www.livefeeds.io/](https://www.livefeeds.io/)), a platform for
helping online retailers keep their affiliate data feeds and ad networks up to
date. Currently, many affiliates work from data feeds that are only published
once or twice a day, leaving them out of sync on prices and stock levels for
many hours every day.

~~~
teej
Ok so - I am your target customer exactly. My team is responsible for
generating product feed files to give to agencies and engines. The process is
extremely painful and usually ends up wasting the time of up to 10 people in
the company for what should be some automated process. And here’s the thing -
because it’s revenue generating, finding the budget to pay for your service is
super duper easy.

So with that in mind, here’s some unsolicited feedback -

* I need you to state your limitations up front. How many products can you handle, what is the size of data you can handle?

* What platforms do you integrate with? This wasn’t obvious to me after quickly scanning the site

* Do you let me dedupe, aggregate, or create new data attributes in your platform?

~~~
danellis
> I need you to state your limitations up front. How many products can you
> handle, what is the size of data you can handle?

We're not in production yet, so we're still testing with some friendly
merchants, but the largest dataset we've encountered is 1.3M rows (approx
900MiB of CSV). That's for a mobile phone retailer, and it's essentially the
cross product of all the variables in their deals. To answer your other
question, for that reason a longer-term goal is to introduce a format for
aggregating multiple product options. That requires buy-in, though.

> What platforms do you integrate with? This wasn’t obvious to me after
> quickly scanning the site

After talking to some of our potential customers, most of them seem to be
lacking in very technical staff. One of the larger ones has a brand new GBP
20M web site that they have no internal control over. For that reason, we've
developed a couple of solutions that can be implemented in the web layer
instead of the inventory layer. We'd be happy to work with any merchant who
wants us to integrate with their e-commerce backend, though; in fact, it makes
things a lot easier for us.

> Do you let me dedupe, aggregate, or create new data attributes in your
> platform?

We don't do deduping yet (no one has asked for it so far), but we allow you to
create new data attributes in your product schema. The primary motivation for
this is to generate product IDs for feeds that don't have an explicit ID
column, but do have one in, say, the product URL. We'll be extending it as use
cases come along, for things like extracting attributes from product titles or
descriptions, and fixing up data to meet the requirements of particular ad
networks.

------
adamnemecek
I’ve been working fulltime for an IDE for music. None of the currenct DAW and
MIDI editors really understand music. Notepad : IDE = DAW : my thing. Sign up
here I’ll ping you when it’s ready
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-aQzVbkbGwv2BMQsvuoneOUPgyr...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-aQzVbkbGwv2BMQsvuoneOUPgyrc6HRl-
DjVwHZxKvo)

------
NKCSS
Just yesterday I released my first Android application (a game called: "Shades
and Hues - a game of color gradients":
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nkcss.shad...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nkcss.shadesandhues_agameofcolorgradients\);)
never published a mobile app before, so that was fun :)

For my business (I work 32-hours a week and have my own consulting company on
the side); I wrote software for a .NET CE Embedded device (Zebra; previously
Symbol Kiosk device) that allows customers to price-check in retail stores. A
customer of mine put up 4 hardware units in their store, and has been working
great. I also wrote the communication software for their PoS cash register to
accept PIN+Chip Debit cards, which has also been running for nearly a year
without a hitch. Have one offer pending for a big project to write a custom
OCR application, which would be the biggest project I've done solo, to
hopefull, I can tell you guys about that next year :)

------
SeoxyS
I let a close friend recruit me, after over a year of trying, and have been
working on a new project that took on a life of its own. I've been more
productive and happy in the past few months than I have been in years. 2017
was the best year ever. Before that, so was 2016, etc., every year better than
the last. 2018, I'm sure, will be another new all-time high.

------
redgetan
I learned and released my first gamedev project - a multiplayer arena fighter
([http://kikiki.io](http://kikiki.io)) . Still have a couple hundred people
playing per day, but no longer maintained.

These days, I'm learning React/React-Native to build a marketplace that
connects photographers with people who want better dating photos.

~~~
nlawalker
>> multiplayer arena fighter

I'm curious - are there a lot of tutorials or learning resources out there for
this kind of game? I feel like I see a lot of them. modd.io is a whole
platform for making these kinds of games almost exclusively.

~~~
redgetan
I basically used two open source projects as learning resource . I recommend
checking out [https://github.com/huytd/agar.io-
clone](https://github.com/huytd/agar.io-clone) and
[https://github.com/ahung89/bomb-arena](https://github.com/ahung89/bomb-arena)
. Simply playing around with those code, tweaking them, and modding them,
allowed me to go from knowing nothing about gamedev, to learning about how to
create one.

------
mattbgates
First things first: for my relationship which I had been working on, I finally
got married to the woman I've been with for 7 years now.

My business, NoteToServices (
[https://notetoservices.com](https://notetoservices.com) ) became official
this year, though it was registered 2 years ago, I could actually make it
legit.

For my side projects, I was happy to release two web apps which I did a Show
HN for one of them:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041245)

Call Me Private ( [https://callmeprivate.com](https://callmeprivate.com) ) and
Text Me Private ( [https://textmeprivate.com](https://textmeprivate.com) ) are
two services that allow you to purchase virtual numbers to mask your own phone
number for more privacy.

I also created a website called ScamShare which allows people to share the
latest email and phone scams they've received, explain their situation, or
just generally get the word out there about these scams and scammers to fight
the good fight! [https://scamshare.com](https://scamshare.com)

Had some trouble with my turning-5 years old website, Confessions of the
Professions (
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com)
), earlier in the year, which were theme-related, so I've been in the works of
finding a theme that really stuck with me and lately I've admired Medium.com,
who also admitted that they've indefinitely removed custom domains, but I
really wanted something similar, for its aesthetic beauty and simplicity, so I
managed to update a theme to my needs.

------
yamalight
Primarily on my kinda-side project Exoframe [1]. We needed a self-hosted tool
that allows simple one-command deployments and I've ended up building it
myself using Docker. Seems to work pretty well so far :D

[1]
[https://github.com/exoframejs/exoframe](https://github.com/exoframejs/exoframe)

------
bcjordan
I made the leap and partnered up full time with a friend & former coworker on
his indie game "Clone Drone in the Danger Zone", a third-person laser-sword-
fighter where any part of your body can be sliced off.

We released on Steam[1] Early Access in March, which was a special moment to
be a part of (I grew up as a kid playing games on Steam, the process behind
game creation used to be a mysterious fascination!)

In 2017 we built and released a ton of fun updates -- a Steam Workshop
integration, Twitch Mode & Twitch Extension (where chatters can spawn
enemies), and a super ambitious chapter 3 that added AI allies and a multi-
part tower-assault adventure with fun scripted/animated moments.

Coming up next we tackle multiplayer. To do that, we first spent a month
"burning a pancake" by making a small free multiplayer game called "Long Live
Santa!" [2]. Within 3 days, more players had installed that game than the game
we'd spent over a year on... it just hit over 100,000 players, just over a
couple weeks after its initial release. We were surprised to see the momentum
that releasing something for free generates.

It's been a lot of challenging, varied work, with more autonomy and skin in
the game than any previous role and I absolutely love it.

Going in to next year we are going full force on adding multiplayer to Clone
Drone, using the lessons learned from Long Live Santa to guide us. (& if
you've made a multiplayer game before, would love to chat some time and swap
notes!)

[1]:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/597170/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/597170/)

[2]:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/763410/Long_Live_Santa/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/763410/Long_Live_Santa/)

------
canadiancreed
Working for six months on a project that initially sounded awesome, but the
combination of the slowness of client feedback (it would take weeks to get
signoff on features that would have been days for other projects), and
conflicts with the architect (I asked questions regarding the project, he'd
complain to my manager that I was asking questions) had me moved onto a legacy
maintenance project for three months, then laid off when the budget ran out.
Add financial fun and being hospitalised for what turned out to be an
uncontrolled blood pressure spike and ya, it was a fun time.

I'm now with another company managing various development teams to add
continuous delivery to their projects. Combo of project management, business
and system analysts, and a bit of coding and devops knowledge has been making
this project challenging, but pretty cool to work on.

------
murukesh_s
Still working on Codeflow - A visual programming platform -
[http://codeflow.co](http://codeflow.co). Do have a look!

------
jrheard
I'm volunteering in a local high school, helping out with a few CS classes. My
main focus is an introductory Python class. I've put together a few projects
for the students in that class:

[http://blog.jrheard.com/watercolorbot](http://blog.jrheard.com/watercolorbot)

[http://blog.jrheard.com/python/passwords](http://blog.jrheard.com/python/passwords)

[http://jrheard.com/blog-staging/python/caesar.html](http://jrheard.com/blog-
staging/python/caesar.html)

I'm excited to see how the rest of this school year goes - by the end of it,
I'll have a suite of projects that beginners to Python might find very useful!

------
davidwparker
Focused mostly on my programming tutorial Youtube channel
([https://www.youtube.com/user/iamdavidwparker](https://www.youtube.com/user/iamdavidwparker)).
Started the year ~500 subscribers and ended around ~1200.

------
nishs
Wrote small Go tools related to the language's AST, using the go/ast and
go/build packages.

The `predeclared' command finds identifiers that shadow Go's built-in
identifiers (make, copy, error, etc.). This type of shadowing results in
cognitive overhead when reading code or can lead to unexpected bugs.

[https://github.com/nishanths/predeclared](https://github.com/nishanths/predeclared)

The `dedupimport' command fixes duplicate named import declarations in Go
source files; i.e. imports that have the same import path but different import
names [2].

[https://github.com/nishanths/dedupimport](https://github.com/nishanths/dedupimport)

------
crunchdata
Battling mid life crisis this year i suppose, something stirring inside of me
lately. Feeling uneasy.. Been in the data analytics industry within corporate
America for 20 years.. Never seen such a bifurcation between the statistical
analytics practitioners and the compsci crowd with deep nets.

Thinking about the next chapter. A few buddies and I created an outlet for our
math and computation hobby. Starting to help traders with stat arb. So we just
released a side business site that helps traders who are unfamiliar with all
the math - a way to visualize the markets as well as trade pairs or factors in
real time. [https://raveanalytics.com/](https://raveanalytics.com/)

------
mslate
I worked on a small team to produce motion comicbooks for the web:

[https://reader.madefire.com/work/w-a52abd89424c4fddb4b040e1d...](https://reader.madefire.com/work/w-a52abd89424c4fddb4b040e1d18b4466/read/)

------
IndrekR
Asked 144 people a question ‘What is the most exciting trend in technology for
you in next 15 years?’. Got amazing answers. There were many standard ones
like ‘AI and Cryptocurrencies’. Most interesting responses started with ‘I am
not really a tech-savvy person, but...’.

Try it. Ask personally and select people with different backgrounds. Let
people speak and just listen.

I plan to summarize it in an article in 2018. It has been fun to compare this
to the current Gartner's Hype Cycle* for example. Automated analysis of such
free-form answers (and scaling to millions of answers) would be interesting to
work on.

\--

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle)

~~~
chime
When I ask people about the future of tech, most of them just end up listing
their wish list. I wish in future we can do XYZ... Or they end up talking
about human accomplishments (space, medical etc.) that they most likely don't
get to partake in closely.

So last week I asked a bunch of people (techies and non-techies alike) what
current tech they regularly use that they couldn't have imagined 10 years ago.
Got some really interesting thoughts. Retina displays and 4k displays were
definitely unexpected. Complete phone backup to cloud would've surprised many.
Same with mostly waterproof phones.

One trend I noticed that people are way more surprised with hardware than
software, even though AI/ML software has made huge leaps in the last decade.
Maybe because sci-fi has raised our expectations for human-life AI and until
we achieve that in code, it just won't be enough. But hardware innovations
continue to amaze people.

------
city41
Two side projects: a budgeting app that is a fresh take on the problem. I'm
currently using it for my family's budgeting and once I feel it's polished
enough I plan to open it up to users.

Also working on a closet design app. We bought a house that had completely
empty closets (not even a basic closet rod), and learned the hard way that
existing closet design solutions are all quite bad. I built a very simple one
to meet our needs, then from there kept polishing it. It saved us money as we
were able to design a closet that met our exact needs and only buy the needed
parts. Most/all closet design apps are "package" oriented, forcing you to
commit to less or more than you actually need.

------
memossy
Went back to being an Emerging Markets hedge fund manager after taking 5 years
off to research ASD

Created www.ananas.org.uk to map the worlds belief systems using AI and data
science incentivised by tax deductible crypto (closed ecosystem Veblen good
model supported by ERC-721 sponsorship of scripture)

Worked on finalising specs for www.symmitree.com to give every refugee access
to free android smartphones and data in the next two years using functional
distributed ledgers combined with biometrics and lots of great partners.
Blockchain bonds too based on the IFFIm program, the legal side has been
really interesting, as has delving into self sovereign ID with zero knowledge
proofs.

Has been a great year, hopefully 2018 will be an even better one.

------
rocky1138
Potioneer, my VR gardening simulator/Animal Crossing/Stardew Valley game. I
had to take a two month hiatus while I switched jobs but I'm back at it every
moment I get. I'm hoping to launch the game fully by this time 2018.

If you're interested in this kind of thing, be sure to follow me on GNU
Social: [https://kwat.chat/focusonfungames](https://kwat.chat/focusonfungames)

You can find the game on Steam:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/544410/Potioneer_The_VR_Ga...](http://store.steampowered.com/app/544410/Potioneer_The_VR_Gardening_Simulator/)

------
jgord
I built a system that takes map data for whole UK topography and produces maps
in html/svg, pdf/jpg .. and autocad DXF.

Built with postgres+postGIS and node.js. Around 400Gb dataset, maps generate
in around a second.

A lot of time spent on processing data quickly, and on data formats.

Also did a related system that looks up any address in the UK via postcode or
keyword, with sub-second response.

In progress, a blockchain simulator in node.js, to test out some scaling
ideas...

Also spent time convincing people to teach multiplication in a better way :
quantblog.wordpress.com & gridmaths.com ... and about why Bitcoin does need a
larger block.

Looking to more consulting work in 2018 working on blockchain tech.

~~~
jgord
.. and some paintings : gordart.wordpress.com

------
mfrye0
I've been finally making serious progress on my startup, and have been picking
up bigger customers lately.

I kind of fucked up and decided to try the whole solo founder thing. I don't
recommend it.

I had a few bad experiences with cofounders at previous startups, so my
rationale was to wait for the right person to come along. But that never
happened... so I decided to just go solo.

Being a solo founder has been by far the hardest thing I've ever done. It's
been brutal at times.

So what did I work on in 2017? Keeping the company alive and trying to make
shit happen.

I'm now 2 years in, still alive, and 2018 is looking really good.

~~~
danieltillett
Being a solo founder is only hard in the beginning. If you survived the first
two years then you are over the hump. Good luck for 2018.

~~~
mfrye0
Thanks man.

------
arkadiyt
I'm happy with 2 open source projects I've published:

\- ssrf_filter
([https://github.com/arkadiyt/ssrf_filter](https://github.com/arkadiyt/ssrf_filter)):
a ruby gem for preventing server side request forgery attacks

\- bounty-targets-data ([https://github.com/arkadiyt/bounty-targets-
data](https://github.com/arkadiyt/bounty-targets-data)): an automatically
updating repository of all Hackerone/Bugcrowd in-scope domains (for use in
scripted bug hunting)

------
eyeplum
I got a job in New Zealand and moved from China to here.

Also finished up a few small bits I started back in 2016.

One is a side project for writing slides with Swift:
[https://github.com/Codezerker/Truffaut](https://github.com/Codezerker/Truffaut)

Another is `NS[Mutable]AttributedString` in `swift-corelibs-foundation`:
[https://github.com/apple/swift-corelibs-
foundation/pull/1378](https://github.com/apple/swift-corelibs-
foundation/pull/1378)

------
imh
Human computation! Not to be too #hailcorporate, but my job's pretty fun. It's
using machine learning and humans together to solve problems. The fields
pretty focused on labelling tasks, but there's much more to it. Having a large
human workforce backed by a bunch of engineers and data scientists is like a
fast-forward button on machine learning. You use humans and computers together
to do things we really can't automate yet (or even ever, without general AI).
ML meets cog-sci meets HCI meets crowdsourcing.

~~~
eugmandel
I understand the excitement :) - working on ML+human workers product too, but
in customer support space. It is always fun to talk to people working on
similar problems, especially in different markets. Would you like to chat?
Please reply to my email (eugene.mandel at gmail) - I am in SF 2-3 times a
week.

------
forkLding
Working on an IOS-based dating service which handles your facebook friends,
mutual friends and soon to add searching capabilities, people within an 100m
radius and people you would meet at events, it has several hundred users right
now since beta-launch a couple months back.

Inspired because of things like this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041292)

Heres my IOS appstore link: appsto.re/ca/SfGTib.i

Please do check it out and provide feedback!

------
ingend88
I started consulting and interviewing prep startup for engineers who want to
become PMs. [http://bit.ly/2q5APCD](http://bit.ly/2q5APCD)

------
ukulele
We built a CMS that works anywhere, on any website, on any platform.

Works with React, Angular, Vue, etc., and any server side technology.

[https://anymod.com](https://anymod.com)

------
DoreenMichele
[http://worldwidewebworks.blogspot.com/](http://worldwidewebworks.blogspot.com/)

About my 4th or 5th iteration of my desire to help the increasingly
disenfranchised and poor in the US to create an income wherever they want to
live by using the internet. A little pushback against the trend that all the
jobs are moving to the big city and most people can't afford to live there.

Plus various other things, like I got myself off the street and back into
housing.

Edits. Cuz auto-correct. Ergh

------
krapp
I made a lot of smoke, but not a lot of fire.

Two years ago I said I was going to clone Berzerk as my second game dev
project, and made my first commit[0].

This year I basically tore the entire thing apart several times and wound up
just working on general framework and game development code[1]. Some of it
still doesn't work. Most of it is probably crap.

I also worked on, and have given up on, a HN-like forum written in Hack[2]. It
wasn't very good, though. Just got bored with it.

I've taken a lot of Udemy tutorials for Unity and OpenGL, and gotten some
Hello World stuff to run in WebAssembly.

Basically, I've either been very productive, or I've completely wasted the
last two years of my life, depending on your point of view.

I also came across a pile of old cd/dvds I kept old code and short stories and
things on and archived it. Found some PHP I wrote in 2004, and some old sites
from when I used to blog regularly and review movies.

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10819380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10819380)

[1][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/gamedevprojects](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/gamedevprojects)

[2][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/basedforum](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/basedforum)

~~~
sifoo
Sounds like you're preparing/triangulating to me, give it a few years and I
can almost promise it will all make sense. Just accept that you're not in
control and follow your intuition and all will be fine :)

~~~
krapp
Thanks.

I feel slightly less embarrassed at having spent three months and counting on
Pong.

~~~
sifoo
You're welcome :) If you had any idea how many hundreds of thousands of locs
I've thrown away over 30 years. Yet I wouldn't want to be anywhere else, and
it was all leading here. These days I'm comfortable just going with the flow
without rationalizing, it's not as if my stubborn attempts at controlling life
were working out that well anyways...

------
willj
I made (Let's) All Mine, a site that I hoped would pay for a master's degree
in statistics. The idea was inspired by The Million Dollar Homepage [2] which
was an experiment in what qualifies as a website. Essentially, that site took
people's annoyance by ads, and made a site that was _entirely_ ads, a
1000x1000 pixel grid where each square pixel cost $1. And it was successful.

My project takes people's annoyance by browser miners, and is a site whose
entire purpose is browser mining. There's nothing else to it. The goal is to
mine 1,000 Monero (an altcoin) collaboratively. After taxes and fees, that
would cover the approximate cost of 2 years in grad school. I did the math the
other day and realized that with about 1 million miners, I could achieve this
task in 1 week (or 1 day with 7.5M miners, or 1 month with 250k people).

I've had very little luck getting the word out. While I'd love for the
internet's capricious eye to smile on me and make it take off, I'm not
optimistic. Nevertheless, it was a fun learning project!

[1] [https://allmine.io](https://allmine.io)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage)

~~~
eat_veggies
The current reward for mining is super lame, just a few characters in a
leaderboard.

If I were implementing something like this, I'd do something like a crossover
between Reddit's Place project and the million dollar homepage, where you mine
x amount of coin in order to place a pixel on a shared canvas.

Right now there's no psychological motivation to continue mining, especially
because if someone arrives late in the game, they have almost 0 chance of
rising to the top of the leaderboard, so why even bother?

~~~
willj
That's a really cool idea. Thanks!

------
grahamburger
With some encouragement from fellow HNers I've been working on
startyourownisp.com. It's a free guide to starting a (wireless) Internet
Service Provider in your garage.

~~~
frankzinger
[https://startyourownisp.com/](https://startyourownisp.com/)

------
parr0t
Spent 9 months of the year developing a REST API for a project that is
launching in the coming months whilst finishing my CS degree online (finish in
May). Have learned a lot along the way, mainly more about the HTTP protocol in
general but also unit testing and working with third-party contractors that
are building SDK's to interface with my API. All in all been a very
challenging year professionally but have learned a lot of lessons that will
help in the years ahead.

------
edem
This year I ramped up my home projects. I always wanted to create my own game
universe with simulated entities (just like in Dwarf Fortress) so my first
step towards that is an ASCII/Tile engine, Zircon
([https://github.com/Hexworks/zircon](https://github.com/Hexworks/zircon)). I
have 4 releases now, several contributors, and a small community. I really
enjoy the interaction with the other guys in this niche market (mainly on
Reddit and Discord).

Another project is funktion
([https://github.com/Hexworks/funktion](https://github.com/Hexworks/funktion))
which is basically a wrapper for some of Clojure's nicesities (persistent data
structures, STM, Refs).

I started to grow an umbrella "company" for my projects: Hexworks
([https://github.com/Hexworks](https://github.com/Hexworks)) and another one
with a friend: AppCraft ([https://github.com/AppCraft-
Projects](https://github.com/AppCraft-Projects)).

Almost everything I do is open source and is on GitHub.

I also started my own blog ([http://the-cogitator.com/](http://the-
cogitator.com/)) and its Medium counterpart
([https://medium.com/@addamsson](https://medium.com/@addamsson)).

There is some other stuff which I did not mention here, these are the things I
focus on.

------
matchilling
\- left my old job like every year or so

\- commenced an MSc course focussing on AI and Machine Learning

\- according to GitHub I've created 624 commits and 35 new repositories in
2017

\- built Botlang ([https://botlang.org/](https://botlang.org/)), a scripting
language for conversational chatbots

\- have begun blogging about this and that
([https://www.matchilling.com/blog/](https://www.matchilling.com/blog/))

------
lkrubner
Most of the startups that I have been a part of have been deeply
dysfunctional. I wanted to document this, by describing what I'd seen, so I
wrote "How To Destroy A Tech Startup In Three Easy Steps". The intro is here:

[http://www.smashcompany.com/business/how-to-destroy-a-
tech-s...](http://www.smashcompany.com/business/how-to-destroy-a-tech-startup-
in-three-easy-steps-the-intro)

------
truesy
I built [https://conjure.sh](https://conjure.sh) in my spare time, which
watches github pull requests and spins up containers, so that engineers can
review quickly without as much context switching. Still putting final touches
on it (working out kinks with AWS Fargate).

Also led an engineering team at a startup that is seeing some good growth, but
left it at the end of the year after some internal drama.

------
supdood
Spent the first half at a startup I'd been working at for about a year before
getting acquired by Amazon and joining the Alexa org. Made peanuts on my
options and left after a few months to start a cannabis company. Our aim is to
manufacture and distribute high quality vape cartridges and pre rolls while
contributing to the liberation and well-being of the drug war's many victims
and their communities. So far, so good! :)

------
icey
I built and launched two projects:

[https://docsift.com](https://docsift.com), which was a tool for journalists
and legal teams to help smooth fact discovery from large document dumps. I
ultimately benched it because I'm not a lawyer or a journalist and couldn't
find a motivated group of users to provide good feedback.

While I was building Docsift, I'd built a Slack integration to get nice-
looking cryptocurrency quotes, and it was growing on its own after sharing it
in a single team; I decided to switch gears and work on that. It turned into
[https://www.CoinAlerts.io](https://www.CoinAlerts.io), which is a quoting
tool and alerting service for cryptocurrency hobbyists, investors, and
speculators. It's been growing pretty strongly on its own, and I'm having a
great time hacking away at it. I'm building another thing in that space right
now, splitting some of my time off from CoinAlerts to work on it; ultimately
they'll go together. No comment on whether or not I think BTC or crypto in
general are a bubble, but I'm really enamored with the space.

------
itsjloh
This year I finished my project GeoJS. I want to open source it in the next
couple of months and try and find sponsorship through Digital ocean or Vultr
so I can place some more nodes around the world.

Also on my roadmap is updating the stack to use the newer versions of maxminds
geoip dbs. This requires custom compiling some software I haven't got around
to yet.

[https://geojs.io](https://geojs.io)

------
amirouche
I worked on various toy projects mainly in Scheme but also in Python:

\- Scheme: I learned more ReactJS+Redux and implemented a similar framework
using BiwaScheme and snabbdom. Here is an example app:
[https://github.com/amirouche/scheme-
todomvc](https://github.com/amirouche/scheme-todomvc)

\- Python: I started a project but without a good idea of where it will go.
It's based on asyncio, aiohttp and a custom ReactJS based framework inspired
from my Scheme work (read the point above). The project served me well, as
template for asyncio+aiohttp based projects: [https://github.com/amirouche/xp-
socialite](https://github.com/amirouche/xp-socialite)

\- Scheme GNU Guile: I slowly improved my search engine, I reworked the
database schema and querying algorithm: [https://github.com/a-guile-
mind/Culturia](https://github.com/a-guile-mind/Culturia)

\- Scheme GNU Guile: I create binding for termbox and made a tiny editor
[https://github.com/a-guile-mind/azul.scm](https://github.com/a-guile-
mind/azul.scm)

\- Scheme GNU Guile: I added ffi to Guile JavaScript backend
[https://gitlab.com/amirouche/guile/tree/compile-to-
js-2017](https://gitlab.com/amirouche/guile/tree/compile-to-js-2017)

\- Scheme: I started a dynamic blog engine (a la wordpress)
[https://github.com/a-guile-mind/presence](https://github.com/a-guile-
mind/presence)

------
desaiguddu
We are mobile development agency, so most of the work we did was client work

\- NFL, MLB & Basketball teams coaching iPad applications

\- Worked on Productivity application for Singapore based startup

\- Worked on Gifting application for USA based startup

Apart from client work here are the interesting things we did:

\- Grown Apple Developers Club to 1000+ members on meetup
[[https://www.meetup.com/Apple-Developers-Club-
Ahmedabad/](https://www.meetup.com/Apple-Developers-Club-Ahmedabad/)]

\- Started AI & ML Developers meetup group
[[https://www.meetup.com/Artificial-Intelligence-and-
Machine-L...](https://www.meetup.com/Artificial-Intelligence-and-Machine-
Learning-Hub-Ahmedabad)]

\- Open sourced MFCard on GitHub
[[https://github.com/MobileFirstInc/MFCard](https://github.com/MobileFirstInc/MFCard)]

\- Provided 4 paid Internship to college students

\- Launched App Fixers & Shots on Product Hunt

[1] [https://app-fixers.com](https://app-fixers.com)

[2] [https://mobilefirst.in/shots](https://mobilefirst.in/shots)

------
egypturnash
Dealt with fulfilling my last Kickstarter. Which was initially going to be
"ship books to Amazon, have them send them out, and then leave them on
Amazon's store" until it turned out that Amazon is bureaucratically incapable
of doing anything to an oversized paperback book than slipping it into a
bubble envelope. I finally got the high-tier books drawn in and shipped out
this month.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/egypturnash/decrypting-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/egypturnash/decrypting-
rita-volume-3-and-omnibus)

Intermittently poked at the TV show proposal I made a couple years back that's
turned into a comics project:
[http://egypt.urnash.com/parallax/](http://egypt.urnash.com/parallax/)

Drew a couple eight-page comics for anthologies - one book on Kickstarter
([https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855150928/were-
still-h...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855150928/were-still-here-
an-all-trans-comics-anthology/)), one is in a four-issue series Image is
putting out this February ([https://imagecomics.com/content/view/what-the-
world-needs-no...](https://imagecomics.com/content/view/what-the-world-needs-
now-is-twisted-romance)).

Started running a Mastodon instance:
[https://dragon.style/](https://dragon.style/)

Started getting back to work on my next graphic novel, after a two-year hiatus
due to a death in the family and that Kickstarter mentioned at the top of this
comment.

------
zamalek
Attempting to ramp up my OSS involvement. I made a small contribution to
CoreDNS and, encouraged by the friendly and welcoming maintainers, got
System.HashCode committed to .Net. It proved what I've known all along:
there's much more to learn and people who know way more than me out there -
I've found a second love for programming. I can't recommend getting involved
in any project enough.

------
toisanji
teaching AIs how to touch and interact with the environment (not officially
released yet):
[https://github.com/jtoy/sensenet](https://github.com/jtoy/sensenet)

------
flagZ
I set up my own consulting company and, when not working for clients, I am
trying to work on some of the common issues I found in businesses I worked in.

I just launched a simple tool:
[http://stackbiller.com](http://stackbiller.com) \- it's a tool to keep track
of all the SAAS subscriptions a company may have. It's a small tool but
hopefully will be useful.

------
karmelapple
My little side project is News Uniter [1], and it's an attempt to break out of
your news media-consuming bubble and help read different news sources.

The most recent update shows the home page of each news site side by side, so
you can see what media outlets focus on different headlines. It's interesting
to see what is considered "important news" at various places - it can
sometimes help better reveal media biases, and, I think, can help people with
other political leanings understand those biases more.

At least one friend could not believe another friend of mine when he claimed
that Fox News did not have a particular very important headline at the top of
their page. This app could help show, "Here's what each news site thinks is
important, and how it may be different from what you think it might be."

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
uniter/id1182818371?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
uniter/id1182818371?mt=8)

------
cddotdotslash
Building out CloudSploit ([https://cloudsploit.com](https://cloudsploit.com))
to help improve AWS cloud security.

One highly-used tool we released this year was an S3 Bucket security scanner.
We made it after reading article after article featuring companies who lost
customer data because they failed to properly secure their S3 buckets.

~~~
arkadiyt
This looks great! How many people do you have working on this? How does it
compare to something like Evident?

------
bitL
System for automating perception using Deep Learning - computer vision,
natural language processing, text to speech, advanced speech recognition. For
robotics and artistic purposes. The pace in this area is simply stunning and
it's unbelievable what a talented kid can do with it these days. Maybe I'll
release parts of it as open source someday.

------
nanoscopic
Spent the last 9 months on a startup I co-founded,
[https://carbonstate.com](https://carbonstate.com)

We are producing an ECM system aimed at the SMB market.

The short feature list is:

\- Configuration driven; no coding required to create management systems

\- Complex schema support ( nested and linked types )

\- Automatic data entry/modification form creation

\- Workflow support

\- Compiled templating with fragments and support for reverse proxy cache
invalidation on data change

\- Horizontal scaling ( nanomsg based node interactions )

\- Vertical scaling ( new event based http server translating http messages to
nanomsg )

\- Script driven installer system with UI ( smaller and more flexible than
NSIS - <100k installers containing XML parsing and a general purpose scripting
language )

Kickstarter to fund finishing the project is in the works.

Before the startup, at the beginning of the year, I rewrote a new version of
Apache Avro in C, C++, Perl, and Java to replace all of the event logging
within Amazon. The code runs billions of times per day across 4 major web
platforms and 20+ component systems.

~~~
KajMagnus
Do you build content management systems? Both the website and this comment are
a bit confusing to me. Maybe doing usability testing of the homepage would be
a good idea? to see if people understand what it is about. You can submit your
site for free here:
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange) —
it's a feedback exchange place (I'm developing it). Also look at the
Alternatives page, there you'll find lots of other places to get even more
feedback.

------
jetti
I published my first book C# And XML Primer
([https://www.apress.com/us/book/9781484225943](https://www.apress.com/us/book/9781484225943))
and wrote my second book Pro Windows 10 Development in C# 7
([https://www.apress.com/us/book/9781484229330](https://www.apress.com/us/book/9781484229330)).

I started learning Elixir and wrote Plsm
([https://github.com/jhartwell/Plsm/](https://github.com/jhartwell/Plsm/))
which is my highest starred github repo with a whopping 86 stars (my previous
highest was only 7).

Finishing up 2017, I'm working on my first mobile app using Xamarin Forms and
Elixir + Phoenix for the server side. It is a simple train schedule app for
the Chicago Metra but it is something that will help me and hopefully others.

------
juicefs
I have been working on pet project since July, 2016, quitted the daily job and
turned that into SaaS startup [1] in 2017, raised funding and built a team. At
the end of 2017, we got 10X growth in terms of data size, having 5 paying
customers with $24K ARR.

[1] [https://juicefs.io/](https://juicefs.io/)

------
juliushuijnk
A new kind of UX tool. The first version uses text-commands to create and edit
wireframes. These articles are about the progress of the prototype:
[https://medium.com/proof-of-concept](https://medium.com/proof-of-concept)

In a week or two there will be an online sandbox version for people to play
with.

------
nikivi
I released my first ever big project this year. Learn Anything
([https://learn-anything.xyz](https://learn-anything.xyz)).

It's pretty amazing to see how fast it evolved and how much there is still to
do. Can't wait to see what will happen to it in 2018 and what we will be able
to do with it.

~~~
KajMagnus
I think Google is a tough competitor — typing e.g. "I want to learn
Javascript" gives seemingly good results I think.

------
vemv
Built a home office v2 after working a couple years in various offices,
coworkings or in my living room (couch != home office).

Single best decision I've done in my career. Finally I'm in control of
lighting conditions, noise level, ergonomics, schedule.

The number of hours/day (secret) I am able to comfortably deliver has
literally doubled.

------
SteveGregory
I'm making an affiliate platform that only charges a commission on the
commissions. It lets businesses sign up affiliates (bloggers, news sites,
comparison sites, aggregators etc) and pay commissions for sales that
affiliates refer. Commissions can be paid with a credit card and don't need a
connected bank account or upfront funding (lots of existing affiliate
platforms require this and have minimums).

The idea is that businesses who don't know yet if affiliate marketing will
work can try it without too much upfront investment or commitment. If it does
work, then we can help it grow with predictable unit-pricing. And if it does
not work, then you didn't need to spend any money or do anything complicated
to find that out.

We'll be looking for beta testers soon. If you might be interested in trying
it out, feel free to email me: steve AT referberry.com

------
iamwil
Started the year taking CS232n deep learning course. Then I started looking
into spaces and markets to build something in, and get loads of practice doing
customer dev. I looked at CSV tools, amazon seller tools, data cleaning
services, VR game spectating, sushi collection mobile game, but none of them
seemed right for one reason or another.

After that, I just wanted to build something I wanted to use, so I built
Helmspoint—it helps you deploy Keras image recognition machine learning models
to the web. Just upload the trained keras model, and it generates the web app
and API. I’ve always found it maddening to configure servers, set up TLS,
domain names, environment variables, etc, just to get something to show or
share models with other people, so that’s why I built it.

[https://www.helmspoint.com](https://www.helmspoint.com)

------
endisukaj
[https://markerbox.co](https://markerbox.co)

It's an easy to use, bookmark manager. I was disappointed in how bloated
pocket became and opted in to make my own solution. It's still in early stages
right now but a lot more features (and at least an Android app) are coming.

------
brian-armstrong
I continued working on my modem
[https://github.com/quiet](https://github.com/quiet)

This year I got it and its dependencies to compile in Windows (MSVC) which was
a major undertaking. I also got underway on creating better documentation and
bindings in Python.

------
johnxie
Happy New Year HN!

This year has been full of surprises and challenges, but it was also one of
the most rewarding.

\- Started building Taskade
([https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)) with my friends Stan
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lxcid](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lxcid))
and Dionis
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sntk](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sntk)).

\- Launched our MVP on Product Hunt
([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/taskade](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/taskade)).

\- Raised funding from incredible investors and advisors to help us scale the
business.

Here's to an amazing 2018!

------
ernsheong
I worked on [https://www.pagedash.com](https://www.pagedash.com), bookmarking
with the content if you will.

I also launched
[https://themalaysianpulse.com](https://themalaysianpulse.com), a Malaysian
news aggregator.

~~~
e15ctr0n
> _I also
> launched[https://themalaysianpulse.com](https://themalaysianpulse.com), a
> Malaysian news aggregator._

Wonderful work! Any chance you could talk more about how you built this
website? For example, where do you get your news from, how do you aggregate
it, and which technology stack do you use on the server side?

~~~
ernsheong
Thanks :) Yup, I source news from local news portals as shown in the website.
Hourly, each source is crawled in each relevant category to get the latest
news items, and stored into a database. Another job then goes and fetches the
body of all these articles. (I use
[https://github.com/robfig/cron](https://github.com/robfig/cron) for cron
jobs). Server and HTML templates are both Golang. As for the aggregation
(grouping) algorithm, I'll just say that it's straight out of the textbook
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/ch3.pdf](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/ch3.pdf)

~~~
e15ctr0n
Thanks for the detailed reply. :-)

> _As for the aggregation (grouping) algorithm, I 'll just say that it's
> straight out of the textbook
> [http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/ch3.pdf](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/ch3.pdf)
> _

So, in other words, you're using the MinHash algorithm as well as Locality-
sensitive hashing (LSH)? How much volume are you able to process in how much
time?

By the way, I first learned about this topic through Stanford’s “Mining of
Massive Datasets” (MMDS) course that used to be free on Coursera. So it's
thrilling to see someone put it to use in the real world and talk about it,
too! :-)

~~~
ernsheong
Yup, MinHash with LSH. It's quite fast and low compute intensive, because
articles shown are limited by recency (e.g. past 24 hours), say order of
hundreds and thousands in a few seconds. Someone wrote an open source LSH on
github on Golang, so no credits to me :) Probably would not have been able to
code LSH myself.

~~~
e15ctr0n
It would be awesome if you blogged about your entire experience setting up
your news aggregator. But I guess your first priority is PageDash these days
so I can keep dreaming. :-)

------
lethuel
I designed and implemented an in-house timeline system, which collects
communications with our customers across all channels (chat, email, sms,
phonecalls etc). Learned a lot, but also almost burned out closer to the end
of the year. I was working remotely and mostly alone. Scope creep and lack of
proper management has bitten me really hard. When I finally launched the app
into production, I felt nothing but tiredness.

I still can't wrap my head around the React ecosystem. Front-end part was the
most time consuming (probably because before this project I did only backend
stuff). I enjoy react, but the whole game "build your own build system",
"build your own framework" is beyond me. I hope the new year will bring more
solutions like nextjs.

------
hivacruz
I improved a lot my side project called @whattheshot, a Twitter Bot that
features a quiz around cinema since 2010:
[https://twitter.com/whattheshot](https://twitter.com/whattheshot).

It tweets a movie frame every 10 minutes and people have 5 min to guess the
movie (from where the frame was taken). I improved a lot of things during
2017. It now interacts in three different languages (English, French,
Spanish), accepts requests in DM from regular players, can be controlled by
myself through DMs.

The bot can change behavior according to the news/day (like right now, it
features shots from movies with fireworks, make-ups, to prepare for the New
Year's Eve).

It is based on whatthemovie.com, which I co-develop as well.

------
vinrob92
I launched my startup [http://www.manypixels.co](http://www.manypixels.co) \-
a design service for bootstrapped startups (though we have a few VC funded
ones as clients) and agencies. On the way to hit $10k MRR this month!

------
franze
of my own projects:

finished my book (3½ years in the making, so my new years resolution 2015,
2016, 2017): [https://www.fullstackoptimization.com/b/understanding-
seo](https://www.fullstackoptimization.com/b/understanding-seo) now in a
second print

my obtrusive live testing app (chrome extension) now v 1 0.1.5:(so, ready for
production) [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/f19n-obtrusive-
liv...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/f19n-obtrusive-live-
test/jbnaibigcohjfefpfocphcjeliohhold?hl=en)

next year: book marketing & distribution and a focused mini community around
obtrusive live testing

------
deepakkarki
I had a bad burn out and had to quit my job to keep my sanity. I've always had
the habit of sharing interesting tech articles with my friends, so I launched
[https://discoverdev.io](https://discoverdev.io) as a side project. It's
basically a no BS curated daily list of good engineering articles that I feel
would be worth your time! Had to teach myself some web dev and some basic
design.

Right now working on a platform for developers to explain the internal
workings of their projects. This would help a lot of new comers understand how
a particular project works as opposed to being asked to read it's source code.

All on all 2017 was a meh year, hoping for a brighter 2018.

------
misterbrian
[http://playquest.io](http://playquest.io) A minimalist create-your-own
adventure RPG/interactive story using nothing but text and emoji. Started as a
simple exercise to learn more about front-end development and to build out my
portfolio of personal projects. tried to do a kickstarter that was not
successful. put together with Django, jQuery, Bootstrap and some JS libraries
including underscore and hammer.js and an API for text to speech. For the most
part it is spaghetti code and it made me realize that I should really start
working on a front end framework, so I’ve been working on ReactJS and will
possibly rewrite the game in React.

------
capkutay
Music was my passion before I went to college for CS and pursued software
engineering and eventually product management. For some reason I all but
completely abandoned music while focussing on becoming a software developer...

this year I decided to launch my own solo music project, recording and
producing a 5 song EP on Logic Pro. It was fun blending my 'engineering' chops
with my music as i dusted off my songwriting/piano/guitar skills.

[https://MusicFromJohn.com](https://MusicFromJohn.com)

[https://open.spotify.com/artist/29faobre3yzdnIDjcZHCkj](https://open.spotify.com/artist/29faobre3yzdnIDjcZHCkj)

------
sachleen
I am in the process of wrapping up a static site generator I made.
[https://github.com/sachleen/Steady](https://github.com/sachleen/Steady) I
used it as an opportunity to refresh my PHP skills and start using Composer.
In the process, I also made and published my first package on packagist.
[https://packagist.org/packages/sachleen/twig-
truncatep](https://packagist.org/packages/sachleen/twig-truncatep) that allows
you to truncate a block of HTML (say an article) to a fixed number of
paragraphs in a Twig template.

------
fest
Started an initiative which will allow to tick "{machine, deep} learning,
computer vision" checkbox in company's product feature-list.

Technically that means designing an FPGA-based vision system which interfaces
with existing control system.

------
asavinov
I finished Data Commander (MVP) -
[http://conceptoriented.com](http://conceptoriented.com) \- A web-app for
column-oriented data transformations.

After getting some feedback I decided to position this technology differently.
Instead of exposing the functionality via web app, I started implementing a
Java library
[http://github.com/asavinov/bistro](http://github.com/asavinov/bistro) \- an
alternative to map-reduce. In 2018 I am going to develop a server for IoT and
stream analytics - an alternative to kafka stream analytics based on Bistro.

------
curlcntr
Playing around with combining music composition, math and programming.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxhopAH-8PKhcJ6pXkyc1Xw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxhopAH-8PKhcJ6pXkyc1Xw)

------
j1elo
In 2017 I started working on the 'reboot' of the Kurento project, an open-
source WebRTC media server ([http://www.kurento.org](http://www.kurento.org))

It's been quite a busy year because a new team had to be formed almost from
the start -due to the previous team leaving the ship- and also over the months
I've been slowly getting in charge of all maintenance and development work.

Progress is slow but steady, last couple months have been dedicated to prepare
a new release that will be the first step in the way of recovering contact
with the community, and keeping the project relevant and useful.

------
dclaysmith
I bootstrapped and launched my Customer Success Management app Akita -
[https://www.akitaapp.com](https://www.akitaapp.com)

It's been a LONG road but we've finally got happy customers and revenue.

------
TipVFL
I had a busy year. I converted a major auction site to fully responsive as the
sole front-end developer and interface designer, learned Java and started
doing full stack development at work, and then quit my job when they moved the
offices too far away.

After quitting I decided to start my own company and began developing next
generation assistive devices for the blind. I actually got pretty far along
that path when I thought of an idea in a different realm that had much larger
potential and required much less development. I can't talk about the specifics
yet, but I'm getting very close to launching a new type of mapping service.

------
wordpressdev
I seriously started pursuing Python, did number of freelance projects and
managed to write a few blog posts at
[http://www.kashifaziz.me](http://www.kashifaziz.me)

2018 will be the year of Python for me.

------
wolco
I held a full time crm position while working 100 hours a month doing laravel
development for a local startup. Created php websites and implemented features
for other client. Watched 500+ laracast videos, went to my first online
conference. Tried to re learned react instead learned vue. Tried to
reimplement a movie game in vue / quasar framework with some success from a
half finished react project which was from a 1/4 finished angular project.

Also moved around a few hundred websites from mostly hostgator accoints to a
droplet setup.

The one area I struggled with was what to build next last year. I hope to get
more clarity this year.

------
dguo
I left my job to work full-time on
[https://sublimefund.org](https://sublimefund.org), with the goal of getting
more people involved in philanthropy.

I'm working on donation matching right now.

------
celrenheit
I worked mainly on open source side projects such as:

Sandglass
[https://github.com/celrenheit/sandglass](https://github.com/celrenheit/sandglass)
a distributed, horizontally scalable, persistent, time ordered message queue.
It was developed to support asynchronous tasks and message scheduling which
makes it suitable for usage as a task queue.

Sandflake
[https://github.com/celrenheit/sandflake](https://github.com/celrenheit/sandflake)
decentralized, sequential, lexicographically sortable unique id.

------
giza182
Wrote, and still working on a personal music streaming web app. Started this
with the intention of learning some new tech and seeing if I could really see
a project through. Its functional but still in progress. Its been great and I
learnt tons from it, highlights include: \- My first serverless app \- First
project without any css frameworks \- Got to try out vue.js and loved it \- my
first app to use aws cognito - or any aws services for that matter, got to
work with s3, api gateway and lambda too.

Overall a great learning experience. Its free to use if anyone wants to try it
out: tuneco.logikgatemusic.com

------
zoffix222
The Rakudo compiler:
[https://github.com/rakudo/rakudo/](https://github.com/rakudo/rakudo/)

Feeling a lot more optimistic about it today than a year ago. \o/

~~~
chrisseaton
Which part have you worked on? I've seen some interesting blog posts on
Rakudo. I'd like to see more written about how the JIT works though.

------
lxcid
Had my first full year working on my startup
[https://www.taskade.com/](https://www.taskade.com/)

It have been challenging. I switch from being an iOS engineer to a full stack
web developer. I always thought its easy to manage a team but I was so wrong.
Struggling between doing and delegating.

I hope to I learn and improve going forward into 2018, trying to be good at
enabling my teammates more. Hope we make Taskade becoming great.

I'm grateful I have good relationship with my co-founders though and still
enjoy very much working with them. Hope we achieve great things together.

Happy New Year HN!

Cheers, Stan

------
lbbenjohnston
My wife and I worked remotely (~4 days a week) and we traveled the world.
South east Asia, Europe, US and back via Asia to end the year home in
Australia. It was an awesome year, saw some incredible places and also got to
work on some interesting Dev projects. I had a chance to get a few open source
PRs through to a Python CMS and towards the end of the year got invited to
join the core development team. Getting more involved with open source has
been lots of fun, seeing how bigger teams work together and also actually
contributing some complex (for me) fixes has been great.

Fixed: Spelling

------
superted
After a 10-years-or-so hiatus I finally got back at composing music, and
completed 29 songs and 4 albums, this fall only:
[https://open.spotify.com/artist/4nxDh1lPq0EclBPMNXnYa3](https://open.spotify.com/artist/4nxDh1lPq0EclBPMNXnYa3)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgNm_EwMyLBrKp_kmdU3XoA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgNm_EwMyLBrKp_kmdU3XoA).
Doing this in parallel to going through a divorce with three kids has been
quite a ride.

~~~
darioush
Hey! I'm enjoying some of your music on spotify. Going to be added to my work
+ relaxation playlists! Really nice ambiance. What are some pointers on
getting started? I really don't have any background but interested.

------
fishtoaster
Not as cool as a lot of these, but I built
[https://voyagefound.com](https://voyagefound.com) as a react learning
project. It's a filterable interface for viewing random pages on
WikiVoyage.org.

It's one of those projects that I got 95% done in a few weekends early this
year, then lost interest. I spent some holiday time last week wrapping it up
and deploying it. Actually _finishing_ projects (especially learning projects)
is something I often struggle with, so it felt good to get over the finish
line on this little project.

------
ianai
Landed a new job in a new (to me), hard to enter industry making 2x what I
used to make. Also achieved 2 new certifications. Personally I finally have a
good management of my migraines and starting toward veganism.

~~~
frankzinger
What causes your migraines?

For me it was stress. I could always kind of tell but since I've been working
for myself for the past few years I have had hardly any migraines.

An acquaintence gets them very often and they are extremely severe---
incapacitating her for a day or more at a time. She has been battling this for
decades and has been unable to find any causes.

Edit: does the veganism have anything to do with the migraines?

~~~
ianai
It’s a daily learning and reacting experience. The latest neurologist has me
on Botox (for migraine), a sleep aide, and muscle relaxers. Many of them seem
to be a muscle spasm in my trapezius, but not all. The muscle relaxers have
done an amazing amount of help for me. Also learning the “crocodile” yoga
position. That pose relaxes the trapezius muscle seemingly immediately.

Headaches are incredibly complex. They can be related to sleep issues, stress,
hormones, muscular, and probably many more things I don’t know. I’d suggest
your friend find a neurologist who specializes in migraines.

Veganism, I think, helps. Apparently there is a tie between the gut and the
brain that can trigger migraines. Personally I’ve had severe migraines
seemingly resolve after a sudden sharp stomach pain, for instance. That, I
think, has only happened once or twice. I’m going vegan primarily for
unrelated reasons. My bet is it probably helps as a plant based diet (for me)
stresses the body less than meat/Dairy.

I hope your friend can get her migraines under control. They robbed me of a
masters degree and many other things through the years. Let me know if she
wants to compare notes with me on this.

------
ziyadparekh
Worked on Safepay, (Venmo for Pakistan). Got the iOS app built and integrated
it with Cybersource for visa/MasterCard transactions, and all the banks in
Pakistan for bank-to-bank transfers. Currently working on the Android app.
Great way to learn how money moves in traditional finance

[https://getsafepay.com](https://getsafepay.com)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/safepay-
pakistan/id123442758...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/safepay-
pakistan/id1234427585?mt=8)

------
dejv
Biggest thing seems to be writing non-trivial GraphQL + Rails backend. It was
quite interesting work: there is still not really much best practices for this
combination, so just to make it work in a Rails way did take some time and
trial and error. At the end I am happy with results and I hope to find some
time to publish blog post on it.

Other than that: I did some face lift for my side project
[http://notationtraining.com](http://notationtraining.com) and implemented new
MIDI API to connect midi (piano) keyboard directly to web app.

------
ideonexus
I keep a growing library of little one-page javascript apps for illustrating
concepts and educating my two boys. Reviewing my commit history for the year,
I was pleased to find I've added nearly 20 apps to it in 2017. I wouldn't have
been able to build so many 20 years ago, but there's so much code available
out there to copy-paste, programming often feels like playing with building
blocks.

[http://ideonexus.github.io/Explorable-
Explanations/](http://ideonexus.github.io/Explorable-Explanations/)

~~~
nebyoolae
As a programmer with a young child who loves screens, this is a lovely idea.

------
_up
There a lot of Stock Sites for After Effect Templates but nobody renders in
the Cloud and is geared to the Instagram or Youtube Crowd. I don't want to
offer an online Videomaker. But a solution that allows artists to improve
their Videos with professional Titles, Lower Thirds, Intros and Transitions. I
am almost finished. And launching soon.

Interested? You can leave your Email or take a short Survey here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/wyaDctXiybuj8YIE3](https://goo.gl/forms/wyaDctXiybuj8YIE3)

I’ll notify you when it’s ready.

------
jklepatch
This year has been the year of blockchain for me. I have worked on several
blockchain projects.

Documentation for blockchain tech is not that great, so I created a screencast
for ethereum / blockchain devs:

Utube channel:
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCZM8XQjNOyG2ElPpEUtNasA](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCZM8XQjNOyG2ElPpEUtNasA)

Website: [http://eattheblocks.com](http://eattheblocks.com)

Looking forward to keep posting one new video a week. Hopefully it will help
more devs to come in this industry :)

------
KajMagnus
Usability Testing Exchange — where other people will do usability testing of
your website, for free, and give feedback to you. You give feedback to others
too, and get back as much feedback as you give, counted in characters.

[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)

And EffectiveDiscussions, a discussion forum that brings together the best
from Slack, Discourse, StackOverflow, HackerNews, Disqus.

[https://www.effectivediscussions.org](https://www.effectivediscussions.org)

~~~
smaddox
Awesome concept on usability testing exchange! This reminds me of the
interviewing.io model, which I also highly regarded.

I think this sort of karma-enforced-sharing model could work in a lot a
fields, but the big disadvantage I anticipate is not having any experts in the
mix. Do you have any ideas for how to minimize this disadvantage?

~~~
KajMagnus
I've been thinking about gamification, like at StackOverflow and
StackExchange. There, talented people sometimes spend lots of time helping
others. (To get more reputation points?)

Maybe there could be some "high score" list, showcasing the people who have
contributed the most, and also have given a high ratio of Like-vote-upvoted
feedback. Then people might want to contribute, and include the high-score-
presence in their resume / online portfolio.

Or maybe some people to via sth like Patreon would want to pay talented people
in low-living-cost-countries, to spend some of their time at Usability Testing
Exchange, helping others.

Do you have any thoughts about this or additional ideas? :- )

------
trojanh
I started learning Elixir/Pheonix and React for a project in my company.
Elixir/ Phoenix didn't take much time but React gave me some hiccups initially
but seems good now.

Really loved way functional programming works and also how Elixir handles
things . Later I was able to relate Elixir concepts with ES6 features in
React. Loved this stack. Hoping to get better in them as the time passes.

Looking forward to contributing to an open source project in these
technologies this year.

Any recommendations for Elixir/Phoenix would be highly appreciated to begin
with.

------
_mrmnmly
Since the last quarter of 2017 I'm working during my free time on Raita - a
static site generator with web interface, built with Express.js and Vue.js.

It's still in baby steps, but I'm already building my personal website using
it (so I can see what features I'm still missing), then I plan to build a
starter theme and in the end official site.

If You're interested, You can see the actual code here:
[https://github.com/mrmnmly/raita](https://github.com/mrmnmly/raita)

------
TheHideout
I've been making a soon to be released 7th Guest-esque haunted mansion puzzle
game! [http://www.doctorarcana.com](http://www.doctorarcana.com)

------
fitzpasd
Recently, we released RsRelayJS, a small RxJS lib that provides 'Relay' types.
These are analogous to Subject types, but without the ability to call
complete() or error(). Therefore, they are stateless in the sense that they
cannot enter a terminal state. I've found myself using these more than
Subjects in our code, to bridge non-Rx code to Rx.

Check it out here -
[https://github.com/Microsoft/RxRelayJS](https://github.com/Microsoft/RxRelayJS)

------
aub3bhat
Deep Video Analytics:
[https://www.deepvideoanalytics.com](https://www.deepvideoanalytics.com)
Github :
[https://github.com/akshayubhat/deepvideoanalytics](https://github.com/akshayubhat/deepvideoanalytics)

A large scale visual data analytics platform, think SQL/MapReduce/Full-text
search but for images and videos using Deep Learning. Now writing few papers
on/using it to finish and get my PhD.

------
komuW
I created meli[1], which is a faster alternative to docker-compose.

I also created sewer[2], which is a letsencrypt client library and command-
line application.

In 2018, I want to create a highly available, fault tolerant, strongly
consistent and durable messaging broker/queue. yeah, I'm aiming big.

1\. [https://github.com/komuw/meli](https://github.com/komuw/meli)

2\. [https://github.com/komuw/sewer](https://github.com/komuw/sewer)

------
armini
We’ve been working on a mobile app that helps people connect locally to
conversations. [https://imgur.com/a/lJnLe](https://imgur.com/a/lJnLe)

We would love to get a few early adopters and happy to pay people for their
contributions.

If you value connectivity, commerce & trade we would love to work with you

Pilot program application form
[https://goo.gl/forms/9S7jopCiIVrbiMdt2](https://goo.gl/forms/9S7jopCiIVrbiMdt2)

~~~
ray-hollands
What do you need from the early adopters who register?

~~~
armini
We basically need some fresh eyes to look at what we’ve built and provide us
with honest brutal feedback. Like all parents we think our baby is amazing but
good testers are like good teachers. They can tell us about all the
imperfections & we must listen with diligence :)

------
tex0
Spent much of my spare time working on
[https://github.com/justwatchcom/gopass](https://github.com/justwatchcom/gopass)

------
rayalez
\- [https://nulis.io](https://nulis.io) \- tree text editor for writers

\- [https://helix.startuplab.io](https://helix.startuplab.io) \- habit tracker

\- [https://fictionhub.io](https://fictionhub.io) \- fiction publishing
platform

\- [https://startuplab.io/blog](https://startuplab.io/blog) \- started writing
articles on startups/tech

Also a few smaller projects.

~~~
jholman
Hmn, Helix means I'm probably going to stop work on the project I started this
week. :) I shall need some tool to ensure that I replace it with something
equally virtuous. Oh, look, Helix!

~~~
rayalez
Thanks, I'm glad you liked it!

Don't let it stop you from making your own app, though. There are thousands of
similar apps out there, doing your own take on it can still be valuable and
resonate with some people more than other apps.

You won't dominate this niche by being first to the market, but you can still
have a successful project by building a good product and marketing it well.

------
Ruphin
I spent quite some time researching new web technologies, the result of which
is a neat forward-looking Javascript framework[0] (yes, I know) that I'm
currently using to build all kinds of fun projects like this Overwatch UI
reproduction[1]

[0]: [https://github.com/ruphin/gluonjs](https://github.com/ruphin/gluonjs)
[1]: [https://overwebs.ruph.in](https://overwebs.ruph.in)

------
thepumpkin1979
1) Got engaged :) 2) I built my own invoicing web app(breakdeck.com). 3)
Developed an Electron app aimed at developer's productivity that I actually
use 4) I published my first native Electron/Node.js module
[https://github.com/bithavoc/node-desktop-
idle](https://github.com/bithavoc/node-desktop-idle) 5) Read 4/7 books I
intended to read throughout the year. 6) Visited a new country

~~~
desaiguddu
Excellent!

Couple of mistakes on BreakDeck website

\- SuperHey is linked to SuperKey.com

\- SuperHey website's Contact us link can be improved

What is the best way to reach out you?

~~~
thepumpkin1979
hey, thanks for the feedback, I guess linking to my product can be considered
as soft-launching it(both my company website and invoicing app at the same
time). I fixed the typo, the contact form is on the works. You can reach me
out by email: im at bithavoc dot io

------
egfx
[https://www.qkast.com](https://www.qkast.com) the most influential web app of
our time that almost nobody cared about in 2017.

------
jimnotgym
1) Finally go the sign off on our new server infrastructure

2) Waste a lot of time trying to get an ePOS solution from our ERP supplier,
whilst also looking at alternative ERP suppiers!

3) Got our eCommerce doing double digit growth

4) Developed lots of quirky adhoc tools for keeping addresses tidy in CRM that
need writing properly

5) Got better at Python

I am now really in need of a new job, something in business/IT consulting. I
want to be my own boss, but don't have the resources to start my own business
right now. Tired and unfulfilled

------
swlkr
I finally released my full stack Clojure framework: Coast on Clojure, tepid
response so far probably because the community doesn’t really like frameworks,
but I’m a rebel

~~~
vemv
Cool! Will have an in-depth look at it as I also love both Rails and Clojure
(which can get you strange looks from both camps).

TBH I have pretty clear that my next Clojure project will use
[https://github.com/arachne-framework](https://github.com/arachne-framework)
given its robust architecture / baked-in best-practices.

But yeah always valuable to know how are people writing their backends.

~~~
spiralganglion
I have mixed feelings about Arachne. I like the stated purpose, and agree that
there's many reasons for a Rails-like framework to exist in Clojure. But Luke
seemingly hasn't worked on it in months. It seems like the project is in limbo
— it's not finished enough to be usable, and it's not finished enough for
other folks with time and willingness to lend a hand. Bummer.

~~~
vemv
Yeah just realised that... Last time I checked it seemed alive, now not so
much.

Fingers crossed

------
jeffshek
Created a passion of mine and finally overcame the fear of launching!
BetterSelf is a side-project that's used to track supplements and medications
and how it impacts your sleep and productivity.

Site : [https://betterself.io/](https://betterself.io/) GitHub :
[https://github.com/jeffshek/betterself](https://github.com/jeffshek/betterself)

------
ioddly
I worked on meditations, the app I use to manage my daily habits:
[https://github.com/ioddly/meditations](https://github.com/ioddly/meditations)

So far as I know, I'm still the only user, which is fine by me. I tried
working on other things with my spare time, but the lesson I learned was that
it's a lot easier and more fun to work on something that you're personally
invested in using.

------
johnrob
[http://www.replayray.com/](http://www.replayray.com/)

A fun way to follow sports on your phone, when you can't watch the actual
game. The game tracker always starts at the beginning and never 'spoils' the
result.

I've put more work into NFL lately, but I'll likely improve NBA basketball
next. There are a slew of other sports too - soccer, MLB, NHL - although the
degree of upkeep has been varied.

------
llamataboot
My own projects:

\- Ask The Caterpillar: a chatbot that gives harm reduction information about
substances/drugs

[https://www.askthecaterpillar.com/home.html](https://www.askthecaterpillar.com/home.html)

\- Some API wrappers and Slack add-ons, one that just lets me control Sonos
from Slack.

\- I taught myself Elm and wrote a little app that lets you use the Spotify
magic algorithm for finding similar tracks

\--

At work:

Learned a lot more about building a clean API, and some stuff about React on
the front end

------
yitchelle
1\. Start to build a service to continously give you weekly hotel
recommendations via email for a Paris, Rome, London and New York. Did this to
learn about webscraping and machine learning. Got as far as performing
reliable webscraping on several hotel sites. Started to learned about the ML
but have not got so far yet.

2\. Started to learned about Bitcoin and cryptocurrency, and came to the
realisation that it is like gambling in the wild west.

------
rainboiboi
I wrote scripts to stream cryptocurrency trade data from exchanges into
databases for long term storage and analysis. I had lots of fun analysing
patterns and identifying trends that normally not seen in regulated exchanges.

If you are keen to grab those data, ping me at derek[at]coindatafeed.com and
I'll give you FTP access to them (free limited period).

[http://coindatafeed.com](http://coindatafeed.com)

------
marknadal
I built an MIT licensed Open Source decentralized graph database built on CRDT
primitives for doing P2P apps that are end-to-end encrypted.

~7K stars on GitHub:
[https://github.com/amark/gun](https://github.com/amark/gun)

It can do 20M reads/sec, 20K writes/sec, and 2K sync/sec (verified table
inserts across 4 network hops).

It's like of IPFS and Firebase had a love child.

------
nhorob67
I launched a farm management software tool in Dec 2016 and spent 2017
iterating on it. Hired two developers in the last 5 months and made a big hire
last week, myself. I'm going to transition out of my consulting business into
this full time. Bootstrapped with $300k of revenue in '17\.
[https://www.harvestprofit.com](https://www.harvestprofit.com)

------
samsonradu
Started 2017 working remotely, from home, in a rather depressing environment.
Through this year I rented an office space and hired 3 other people.

------
adnanh
Hookdoo: SaaS that allows you to create incoming webhook endpoints to run
shell scripts on your remote servers.
[https://www.hookdoo.com/](https://www.hookdoo.com/)

And of course my open-source webhook server project:
[https://github.com/adnanh/webhook](https://github.com/adnanh/webhook)

------
ttd
I built and HN-launched Vexlio
([https://www.vexlio.com](https://www.vexlio.com)), a technical diagramming
tool with embedded LaTeX equations, an interactive Lua-drawing mode, and other
assorted neat features. It's finally reached a fairly stable point in the last
few months or so, so I can start looking ahead to more interesting features!

------
spiralganglion
Slowly building a generative music system in ClojureScript:
[http://ivanish.ca/diminished-fifth/](http://ivanish.ca/diminished-fifth/)

Not sure if that counts as "work", but it's certainly taken a lot of iteration
to get it to where it is today. Here's hoping 2018 leaves me enough free time
to keep chipping away at it.

------
gowan
open source stuff i've done:

* release ghostdriver 2.0.0 [1]. this is the implementation of the webdriver protocol for phantomjs. unfortunately phantomjs 2.5 was never released :(

* create chrominator [2] a high level api for chrome remote debugger. now defunct... use puppeteer

* created chromedriver-proxy [3] to help me extend chromdriver without having to recompile the c++ project. it also handles pooling browsers. the coolest extension i've built so far is recording video on headless chrome. still a work in progress but has proven stable for the real world test suite i support.

[1]
[https://github.com/detro/ghostdriver/releases/tag/2.0.0](https://github.com/detro/ghostdriver/releases/tag/2.0.0)

[2] [https://github.com/jesg/chrominator](https://github.com/jesg/chrominator)

[3] [https://github.com/ZipRecruiter/chromedriver-
proxy](https://github.com/ZipRecruiter/chromedriver-proxy)

------
PhilAtHN
I've been working on a flash card app. The app imports Anki (apkg) cards, but
is easier to use and based on multiple choice questions. I'm hoping it will
find use in literacy. I'm using Cordova to compile the app:
[https://github.com/phil4literacy/LWimport](https://github.com/phil4literacy/LWimport)

------
erezsh
Quit my job and created Filterbot, a free personalized news aggregator that
uses ML on the users' votes to find the best articles for them. It didn't get
as much attention as I hoped, but I'm learning and improving.

[https://filterbot.news](https://filterbot.news)

I'm now also working on a "radio" music player based on the same concept.

------
hexsprite
[https://focuster.com](https://focuster.com)

Automatic scheduling in your calendar for your to-do list.

This past year we added a ton of new integrations with project management
tools as well as support for calendars beyond Google (eg. Apple iCloud,
Microsoft Exchange, etc).

It has been a ton of work but very satisfying! Would love to connect with
other bootstrapped SaaS founders.

~~~
wjossey
Not bootstrapped, but am a year in having raised seed funding in May. Would
still love to connect. Email is in my profile.

------
vl-y
I had some free time between switching a jobs and I filled it building
ProtonMail Desktop Client [https://github.com/vladimiry/protonmail-desktop-
app](https://github.com/vladimiry/protonmail-desktop-app) There simply was no
usable client for desktop. That's actually my first open source experience.

------
crawfordcomeaux
Entry -17 (-437 - -420) @ 4:43pm-5:00pm PST: Wrote response below. Realized I
could use this as a journal & started it by editing and adding metadata.
#hnjournal

I registered wwpjd.com, which my partner paid for as a gift to me. I renewed
ourfirstmind.com. I'll develop them in 2018 & track my progress in this
thread.

-1 (-367 - -366) 5:53pm-5:54pm PST: Updated to add timezone data.

------
jotm
An automated system to drown the competition on Google and review sites...
Hey, no one else offered me money for something else, so...

~~~
Nilef
Interesting, how is that possible?

------
josh_blum
I worked on an open source project at the end of the year to help track your
Coinbase profits: [https://www.profbit.info/](https://www.profbit.info/)
[https://github.com/joshblum/profbit/](https://github.com/joshblum/profbit/)

~~~
kmax12
Thanks for building this! I've been using it since it was posted as a show hn
and have enjoyed the straightforward interface and steady improvements. Keep
it up!

------
256cats
Still working on [https://gimmeproxy.com](https://gimmeproxy.com) and
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/check-
proxy](https://www.npmjs.com/package/check-proxy)

Besides that launched [https://ip-api.io](https://ip-api.io)

------
cloverich
\- had my first child (now 3 mo's)

\- published my first open-source repo[1] (concurrent headless browser
testing)

\- remained really burnt out at work

\- put lots of work in on my side project (journaling app) and am finally
close to releasing it

[https://github.com/cloverich/headless-concurrent-
mocha](https://github.com/cloverich/headless-concurrent-mocha)

------
leresidue
I tried to create a new programming language, Toy Santa, but I became too
demotivated to finish it. But I feel the codebase of toysanta is the best I've
been doing to date. It's in C++, using Direct2D. One day, I will release it on
github. But until then, I will try to create a presentable version.

(yes, I am a tad attention-grabbing here;-)

...I an autodidact, I work for myself.

~~~
ianai
You’ve got to self promote. So what’s it capable of doing? Now/planned/hoped
for

~~~
leresidue
It can't do a lot. The language 'specification' is just a buch of lined paper
sheets. What I want my language to do, is a layer between the core of a C++
program, and the user-customizable side.

I'm using it to call a zoom function in my skeleton image program.

    
    
      void toysanta() {  
        toy	*nbzoom = nullptr;  
        nbzoom = isVerb(L"setzoomlevel");  
        if(nbzoom) {  
            if(nbzoom->hasClaus && nbzoom->sled == toy::integer) {  
                bool	k = false;  
    	    POINT	pt = {0,0};  
                toy *xt = getToy(L"x");  
                toy *yt = getToy(L"y");  
                if(xt && yt && xt->canNumber() && yt->canNumber()) {  
                    pt.x = xt->getInteger();  
                    pt.y = yt->getInteger();  
                    k = true;  
                }  
                setzoomlevel(nbzoom->claus.integer, k, pt);  
            }  
        }  
      }
    

The toysanta() member function is from the VerbCommand class. From the zoom
widget, there's

    
    
      void ZoomWidget::sendzoom_to_target(bool k, POINT pt) {  
        if(target) {  
            std::wstring	cc = L"setzoomlevel ";  
            int		zoom = realZ;//(zPos-32)/3;  
            cc += std::to_wstring(zoom);  
            if(k) {  
                cc += L" x " + std::to_wstring(pt.x);  
                cc += L" y " + std::to_wstring(pt.y);  
            }  
            target->receive(&cc);  
        }  
      }
    

The receive() member function calls the toysanta() function from the target.

What I plan, is for it to just be perfect, to be honest. I hope it may help
others create better software one day.

------
DanHulton
Nearly finished up Chat & Slash, an RPG you play in Slack:
[https://www.chatandslash.com](https://www.chatandslash.com)

I hope to finish up the "official" release early in 2018, but in the meantime,
all that knowledge about Node and JS helped me land my current job, so it's a
solid win in my book.

------
ralmidani
I shelved a startup I worked on for over a year due to failing to gain any
traction or raise any funding.

I started tutoring students in Python, JS, and Java on Wyzant. I enjoy
teaching, and it helps pay the bills.

I applied to Fullstack Academy and have an interview in a few days. I want to
stop spinning my wheels and become employable as a professional Software
Engineer.

------
ddavis
Bettering my sleeping habits, sharpening my modern C++ skills, starting a
blog, and analyzing high energy physics collisions.

------
drakonka
At work I worked on and helped ship a video game. At home I worked on my life
simulation, learning Go, and personal fitness.

------
johnfn
[https://www.chipscompo.com](https://www.chipscompo.com)

A place where musicians work on a song every week.

It's been super fun to build out. I started about 8(!) months ago and I've
been working steadily on it ever since. Now we have a small and steady
community and we've made a lot of really good music!

------
oracular_demon
I built a system for Linear Genetic Programming (LGP) as part of my Bachelor's
degree Honours project [0]. I tried to make a framework that is modern and
easy to use, but also has great performance.

[0] [https://www.github.com/JedS6391/LGP](https://www.github.com/JedS6391/LGP)

------
ile
I worked on these, for example: [https://chttr.co/](https://chttr.co/) (a
social network) and [http://embed.rocks/](http://embed.rocks/) (Embedly
alternative).

Currently I'm working on something based on the Chttr.co code.

------
chuhnk
Continued my solo journey on Micro - OSS tools to simplify distributed systems
development. It's been over 2 years full time now.

[https://micro.mu/](https://micro.mu/)
[https://github.com/micro](https://github.com/micro)

------
chris5745
I worked on my first side project, XBRLStudio [1]. It's a Windows desktop
application that allows users to organize and view XBRL quarterly and annual
financial filings.

I'm traveling today, but would love to hear any feedback on the project.

[1] [https://XBRLStudio.com](https://XBRLStudio.com)

------
jcadam
I spent a good deal of my spare time on a side project in 2017:
[https://www.contabulo.com](https://www.contabulo.com)

I'm actually removing all the "Coming Soon" verbiage from the landing page
tonight. It's (at least in a mimimally viable sense) ready to go now :)

------
partisan
I worked on and will be open sourcing a framwework for developing CQRS/Event
Sourced applications in .NET Core.

------
notamy
I wrote a few free SaaS-like services that combined have over a million users.
Sadly, due to the nature of them / the "niche" that they're in (LOTS of
competition in this space...), monetization is incredibly hard so I don't
profit a ton - maybe a few hundred dollars per month.

~~~
smithmayowa
Sorry but could you be more specific and perhaps tell us what kind of Saas app
they are and what services they provide.

------
patwalls
I built a SaaS product. Got to YC video interview stage and rejected.
Eventually failed and closed up shop.

Now I'm building an Indie Hackers style site geared towards e-commerce and
consumer product makers.
([https://www.starterstory.com](https://www.starterstory.com))

------
bichiliad
I spent a lot of time experimenting with developing web applications without
needing to be online, and I recently published Laurence, a cache to make that
a little easier.

[https://github.com/salemhilal/laurence](https://github.com/salemhilal/laurence)

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Launched a new web app in late 2016 so this year (2017) was all about
improvement, refinement and listening to customers to ensure it truly is the
best way to report build status and automated test results.

Check it out: [https://www.tesults.com](https://www.tesults.com)

------
the_stc
Left my job and legal security behind, and decided to take the full startup
plunge. Started a project that will increase sex worker safety while providing
a smoother, faster experience for everyone involved:
[https://pinkdate.is](https://pinkdate.is).

------
decentralised
Left a career as an IT Architect to begin a new life as a Ethereum developer.
I'm so much happier now :-)

~~~
Lasher
Are these private apps based on Ethereum or public facing apps? I'm curious at
this early stage of the ecosystem what an "Ethereum Developer" does in terms
of active projects.

~~~
decentralised
Well, as far as paid work goes, I've wrote a few ERC20 token / ICO contracts
and I've done a few PoCs with private chains.

I'm also focusing on open-source projects, hackatons and bug bounties simply
because I've spent the last 20 years of my life working in corporate and
anything that feels "real" I'm game.

------
jventura
Lots of things but regarding side projects I built
[http://mockrest.com](http://mockrest.com) which allows people to implement
json APIs for testing. It doesn't have much traction but works by itself and I
use it for my web development classes..

------
hcs
A bunch of little JavaScript+Canvas prototype games on the way to a game about
programming I still haven't conceived fully:
[http://gashlin.net/games/](http://gashlin.net/games/) (top five items on that
list were this year).

------
TinyBig
I had a hypothesis that the company where I work could benefit greatly from
machine learning to replace some human labor. I spent the early part of the
year teaching myself enough to be dangerous and the latter part of the year
designing, building, and deploying our first deep learning system.

------
tehlike
Worked on a side project to automate getting refunds when a price of an item
you bought drops. IT has taken too long for my appetite, but i think i am
close to launching it.

Switched from a web app to mobile app to ease UX and automate things like SMS
retrieval, but boy, was it hard - ux is not my strong suit.

------
metahost
1\. A real time chat app to lean more about Socket IO.

2\. A link shortener to learn about Redis and atomic transactions.

3\. An interpreter for Pascal (based on the "How to build an interpreter"
series of blog posts)

4\. And many more..

Summary is here: [https://sayan98.github.io](https://sayan98.github.io)

------
cdubzzz
Had a great (and often stressful!) time helping raise my first son over the
past four months and learning Python and Django developing Baby Buddy -
[https://github.com/cdubz/babybuddy](https://github.com/cdubz/babybuddy)

------
pimmen
I started working at my first job as a software engineer, in my free time I
spent time building game AIs.

------
vasilakisfil
[https://introspected.rest/](https://introspected.rest/) a kind-of publication
and self-research around REST and APIs. One thing that I definitely learned is
that these kind of things are much harder than writing some code.

------
_Marak_
I worked on [https://hook.io](https://hook.io) this year.

------
jd3
[http://cs.gettysburg.edu/~duncjo01/assets/portfolio.html#mes...](http://cs.gettysburg.edu/~duncjo01/assets/portfolio.html#messagefaces)

Wrote this a couple of weeks before Mozilla removed the XUL/XPCOM add-on APIs

~~~
exikyut
oooooooo. I really really like this webpage :) full of interesting things. The
click-to-change background FTW. (Is... are some of the bitmaps from
DESQView/X?)

Thanks so much for the Apple fonts, I've been meaning to poke the Alto source
for ages!!

Hmm. This idea I've had for a while may interest you, and you may have more
success with it than I have: I want to get the fonts off a Psion MC400.
[https://sites.google.com/view/psionmc400](https://sites.google.com/view/psionmc400)

(I don't have one.) I found whiffs of conversation about ROM dumping one
somewhere, but nothing substantive. I'm not sure how the author of that page
obtained their screenshots, but if it's possible to convince the UI to display
every possible char from every possible font (telnet, anybody? :D) it seems
the process wouldn't be too hard.

The chances are if I pipe up in a bunch of retrocomputing forums someone will
probably turn out to have one or two, but all my assistance would be remote
unless there was a unit in Australia (I wouldn't want to risk mailing one here
and back).

~~~
jd3
No, but I just extracted the deskview patterns and added them to the site!
Thanks for the info.
[http://cs.gettysburg.edu/~duncjo01/archive/patterns/OEM/DVX/](http://cs.gettysburg.edu/~duncjo01/archive/patterns/OEM/DVX/)

hmm, I'll ask around about the Psion MC400

~~~
exikyut
Wow, that was fast! I had no idea they were XPMs, but that makes sense. (I
think my favorites are SHADES{1,2}.)

I'll keep an eye out for interesting things happening with the MC400 in the
future :) FWIW a ROM dump would probably let MAME start headscratching their
way through it, and I'd love to plau with the UI (it looks really unique), but
dumping just the fonts is a very workable start.

(I forgot to mention that that webpage has the images fractionally enlarged
for some reason, making them blurry - opening them in a new tab makes them
pixel-perfect.)

------
styfle
This year, I dedicated more time to open source projects, mostly to scratch my
own itch.

In particular, I learned how to use Electron and capture video for Repro
Steps.

[https://github.com/styfle/magnemite](https://github.com/styfle/magnemite)

------
sixhobbits
Joined HyperionDev[0] and helped them transition their business model and
product to focus on Coding Bootcamps (Web Dev, Mobile Dev, Comp Sci) instead
of short courses

[0] [https://www.hyperiondev.com/](https://www.hyperiondev.com/)

------
matthewhall
Finished the entirely custom 3D Printer I've been building for 2.5 years. It's
just swell.

------
bebop
I have been working on a document management system:
[https://github.com/bgroff/kala-app](https://github.com/bgroff/kala-app) in
Django. Still needs some work, but it is getting closer to a big release.

------
Kapura
I started this year making tools for the team, then I got put on a project
where I mocked up an AR experience using VR hardware ("AR in VR").

Then I programmed the Lightsaber combat in an officially licensed Star Wars AR
game. Pretty good on the professional side this year.

------
markessien
Did two remote internships for software developers in Africa - each with about
1000 participants.

------
sridca
Moved to Quebec; learned(-ing) French while living with a host family. Worked
on my first Haskell backend project[1] and found a remote job.

[1] [https://github.com/srid/slownews](https://github.com/srid/slownews)

------
aizatto
I built [https://www.deepthoughtapp.com/](https://www.deepthoughtapp.com/)

It was a site I put together to help me understand myself a lot better by
asking myself the hard questions in life, and constantly reiterating it.

------
rblion
8 months of life without alcohol, pot, meat.

Launching an agency/consultancy with a sister company that resells hosting and
optimization.

~~~
chirau
How did it go with the alcohol? I am going to try from Jan 1. Plan is to do at
least 2 months. Do you think its better to cut it off in stages or just
abruptly?

~~~
rblion
How much do you drink a day? a week?

What made you want to stop?

I can help you out based on your responses.

It's doable, the first few days can be rough for the body but after that it's
mostly in our heads. I've learned that people who are enthusiastic about
drinking and getting others drunk usually have some other issues going on
under the surface. Some people can just drink a few times a year or month, not
me. I'm an all or nothing person, life got easier once I accepted that.

As for how I did it, it boils down to just making two columns on a sheet of
paper and listing how alcohol has helped and how alcohol has hurt you. It
became an easy decision after I did that.

~~~
throwaway65465
Hi, I've replied to wjossey's comment but no response so far, did you just
woke up one morning and decided enough is enough (without any inner monologue
and stuff like that?). What do you think about trying to quit right there just
like that?

------
throwawaybh
Cryptocurrency exchange. I genuinely believe in a healthy competition and the
goal is to create a digital asset exchange with features for professional
traders.

[https://www.bithubhq.com/](https://www.bithubhq.com/)

------
mightyranger57
2017 was fully dedicated to working on Appure (
[https://appure.io](https://appure.io) ). This is screenshot generator for
iTunes and Play stores. Probably will be adding some new things to it in 2018
too

------
rhn_mk1
I made a service to help people exchange paper books. I still need to populate
it, and then I can start using it with friends.

[http://marginalia.porcupinefactory.org/](http://marginalia.porcupinefactory.org/)

------
postpress
JavaScript; Server side rendering an app shell (React / Redux) that uses the
WordPress REST API:

[https://github.com/kherrick/postpress/](https://github.com/kherrick/postpress/)

------
Tzeentch
Started a blog looking at interesting companies and trends. I admit I'm having
a lot more fun with it than I first thought I would.

[https://www.startupsilike.com/](https://www.startupsilike.com/)

------
Mortiffer
A bunch of Enterprise projects I can't talk about ;(

But also [https://bibres.com](https://bibres.com) a publishing platform that
is trying a different way to monetize txt content. Think quora + Kickstarter

------
hellbanner
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/652000/Quantum_Pilot/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/652000/Quantum_Pilot/)
\+ video streaming apps for clients

------
kodablah
For open source, I built a browser, a native JVM tool in Rust, and a
WebAssembly backend for the JVM among other things at
[https://github.com/cretz](https://github.com/cretz).

------
ramsteam2018
I grew the team for our startup. We hired more people with distinct and
complementary skills. Our startup develops virtual reality social productivity
applications. We are totally bootstrapped and will officially launch this
year.

------
georgeecollins
Much more VR than I expected to, and it was more interesting than I expected
as well.

~~~
cmonfeat
What sort of VR stuff we're you getting into, if you don't mind me asking?

It's a pretty cool space, but I don't see to many people playing in it (maybe
because of the barrier to entry).

~~~
georgeecollins
I have worked on some for the Rift, the Gear and the Daydream. I think the
reason why not a lot of people are in the space is that customers aren't there
yet. It's one of those things that doesn't live up to the hype, but it is
getting better fast.

------
nickjj
Growing a business around selling online courses[0] focused on helping
developers get things done.

[0]: [https://nickjanetakis.com/courses/](https://nickjanetakis.com/courses/)

------
tmaly
I was busy working on my food site bestfoodnearme.com but my efforts have been
slow in the last quarter. I am not yet sure where I will take it in 2018.
Right now, I am working on finding a way to get more dishes listed.

------
CapacitorSet
Mostly box-js, a JavaScript emulator used for malware analysis:
[https://github.com/CapacitorSet/box-js/](https://github.com/CapacitorSet/box-
js/)

------
AlexDenisov
Production ready tool for Mutation Testing targeting compiled languages (C,
C++, Rust, Swift):

[https://github.com/mull-project/mull](https://github.com/mull-project/mull)

------
github-cat
Happy new year, HN.

The major highlight is the launch of [http://pxlet.com](http://pxlet.com).
Apart from this, focus was on work and hope there will be some surprises in
2018.

------
madradavid
Launched a tool I used in my other startups. A tool to help companies reduce
churn using sentiment analysis. [https://churnops.com](https://churnops.com)

------
onirom
Released and updated a pixels-based collaborative cross-platform audiovisual
live coding environment : [https://www.fsynth.com](https://www.fsynth.com)

------
agentultra
I helped ramp up the development team of a small startup to achieve a record
year in monthly recurring revenue and sales.

I started learning Haskell in earnest.

I recorded one small album per month. 4 songs, at least one original.

------
ozovehe
I began learning PHP, wrote Kowope, an enterprise tool and launched it.

------
wenbin
Listen Notes, a podcast search engine that actually works. I'm working on it
full-time now.

[https://www.listennotes.com](https://www.listennotes.com)

------
paulie_a
Generating large amounts of banking/credit card data in a fixed width format
in Go and python.

In an effort to reduce technical debt I've deleted 40-50K of lines of code in
my work code base.

------
thecollate
our website [https://collate.cc](https://collate.cc) \- want to make it easy
to shop baby products and cosmetics with safe ingredients

------
tnolet
Started a Saas for active monitoring of API's and browser click flows:
[https://checklyhq.com](https://checklyhq.com)

------
thefounder
I've been working on a media player/browser. I'm going to put it on the shelf
and move to the crypto currency stuff to get rich. See you next year!

------
dmichulke
Among others a Cryptocurrency Portfolio Tracker that doesn't track you

[http://www.cryptoport.net](http://www.cryptoport.net)

~~~
jobbagy
Great. Https against MITM?

~~~
dmichulke
WIP :)

------
srameshr
I was dabbing with this for the last quarter of 2017:
[https://www.getfrills.com](https://www.getfrills.com)

------
eerikkivistik
A 3D design platform for education built on top of
[https://3dc.io](https://3dc.io), launching in January.

------
TimLeland
A great weather extension
[https://weatherextension.com/](https://weatherextension.com/)

------
rishabhd
Establishing offensive infrastructure, threat intel collector systems and
honeynets for research. Also, lots of RFID/BLE experiments.

------
iffycan
Buckets, private desktop budgeting app.

[https://www.budgetwithbuckets.com](https://www.budgetwithbuckets.com)

------
ilaksh
I worked on a bitcoin trading startup (part of that was the timequerylog
module on npm) and a lua-programmable 3d libretro front-end.

------
juanuys
[https://pdfcrun.ch](https://pdfcrun.ch)

Part time, and now working on the V2 table detection algorithm.

------
g0ldeneye
Goldenbird (www.flygoldenbird.com) - a place for people to browse and
contribute to a collection of evergreen tweets about startups.

------
badsectoracula
All of that is my own projects (in random order):

1\. I made LILGUI[1], an API specification for host programs that use my
LIL[2] scripting language to expose simple UI. Also includes LazLILGUI, a
Lazarus[3] implementation.

2\. Wrote an OpenGL binding generator [4] for Free Pascal and Lazarus that
parses the official XML file. Lazarus comes with OpenGL bindings but they are
ancient and i wanted to try out some new 4.6 stuff.

3\. Wrote a simple audio player for X called LFPlayer [5] that uses my Little
Forms [6] GUI toolkit and GStreamer as a backend. Note however that some
months later i decided to create a new desktop environment and forked off
Little Forms to a new (yet unpublished) toolkit that expands a bit the
functionality. This is a decision that comes mainly out of frustration with
the tech GNOME and KDE use which also covers basically 99% of alternative DEs
since they either use GNOME or KDE/Qt tech. But that is something that i'll
hopefully expand on next year (or in 2019... or whenever i get around working
on it, it isn't a big priority anyway :-P).

4\. I started a VB1 clone in Windows 3.1 for fun [7] although it has very dim
chances of being finished. I also did a blunder with this by first starting it
in DOSBox, then due to some DOSBox shortcomings i moved it to VirtualBox, left
it untouched for like a month and then coming back to it - but i had forgotten
that i moved to VirtualBox and continued working on it in DOSBox pretty much
redoing most of the work until at some point i encountered a bug and as i
solved it i thought "wait a minute, didn't i already fixed this bug?". On the
bright side the new solution was better.

5\. Wrote a reusable unit in Free Pascal for winged edge mesh edit operations
[8]. If you have used Wings3D, you know what i am talking about. I'll use this
at some in the future in my generic 3D world editor either in addition or as a
replacement for brushes for world geometry [9]

6\. Wrote a reusable control for 3D viewports in Lazarus [10]. Each one of
those viewports is a separate instance of the control with a shared viewport
renderer, viewport manager, 3D widget manager and transformation 3D widget.

7\. Wrote a very simple scenegraph library in C for fun, inspired (from a
functional standpoint) by the old Direct3D retained mode API and made a Python
module with it using SWIG [11]. At some point i should upload this somewhere,
it is neat.

8\. I'm still spending most of my time working on my 3D retro top down-ish
shooter [12]. No i don't use that monitor all the time, only when i need to
feel that extra oldschool power (and when playing some old 2D games that
simply display better on a CRT :-P).

I probably forgot some stuff, i mainly looked through my repositories [13] and
images in imgur to see what i did. I think i haven't done much this year, but
hopefully in 2018 i'll get around making the first versioned stable release
for LIL (which will mark the day the API will remain backwards compatible for
the future) and release LIL Studio [14], a simple IDE for LIL that allows
remote editing of scripts (mainly useful for editing the game scripts remotely
[15]) and perhaps release a preview of my desktop environment, although most
of the stuff i focus on revolve around my game so the DE (and other unrelated
stuff) only takes a back seat most of the time (i tend to work on it whenever
i see something in /r/linux or news about current DEs that make my blood boil
or something :-P). But since i use Little Forms for the launcher of the game,
i'll need to have at least the forked version working since unlike Little
Forms, the fork supports custom styles and i'd like to have that.

[1] [http://runtimeterror.com/rep/lilgui](http://runtimeterror.com/rep/lilgui)
[2] [http://runtimeterror.com/rep/lil](http://runtimeterror.com/rep/lil) [3]
[http://www.lazarus-ide.org/](http://www.lazarus-ide.org/) [4]
[http://runtimeterror.com/rep/gl2unit](http://runtimeterror.com/rep/gl2unit)
[5] [http://runtimeterror.com/rep/lfplay](http://runtimeterror.com/rep/lfplay)
[6] [http://runtimeterror.com/rep/lforms](http://runtimeterror.com/rep/lforms)
[7] [https://i.imgur.com/QQOzvOU.png](https://i.imgur.com/QQOzvOU.png) [8]
[https://i.imgur.com/4Zk9Td7.png](https://i.imgur.com/4Zk9Td7.png) [9]
[http://runtimeterror.com/rep/rtworld](http://runtimeterror.com/rep/rtworld)
[10] [https://i.imgur.com/0AXjCsp.gif](https://i.imgur.com/0AXjCsp.gif) [11]
[https://i.imgur.com/xu7kKu9.png](https://i.imgur.com/xu7kKu9.png) [12]
[https://i.imgur.com/BKk3RX0.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/BKk3RX0.jpg) [13]
[http://runtimeterror.com/reps.php](http://runtimeterror.com/reps.php) [14]
[https://i.imgur.com/tCd64Wh.png](https://i.imgur.com/tCd64Wh.png) [15]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpKV3Sy-
mYw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpKV3Sy-mYw)

------
welder
I worked on [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com), which measures your
work.

------
stanislavb
Mostly maintaining and improving
[https://www.libhunt.com](https://www.libhunt.com)

------
foxhop
Remarkbox hosted comments
([https://www.remarkbox.com](https://www.remarkbox.com))

------
jotto
[https://www.prerender.cloud/](https://www.prerender.cloud/) it makes server-
side rendering for React and Angular easy. Also works with CloudFront via
Lambda@Edge - [https://github.com/sanfrancesco/prerendercloud-lambda-
edge](https://github.com/sanfrancesco/prerendercloud-lambda-edge)

------
flowardnut
learned RESTful apps in Ruby, Sinatra, and sequel.

built an api wrapper in Python serverless for our ecom website.

trying to smooth out the api for the new react frontend we built. imagine a 10
year old java api where every endpoint is extremely different and behaves in
magical ways (or not at all) if magic cookies are present.

nightmare.

------
roadbeats
Kozmos: [https://getkozmos.com](https://getkozmos.com)

------
noodles_
Just for fun, made an anti-forensic tool to help out my pentesting team. Also
found more vulns :D

------
dustingetz
[http://hyperfiddle.net](http://hyperfiddle.net)

Clojure! Datomic!

------
nibuen
www.iterary.com a prototyping board game site. Mainly A Java/Android
developer, so wanted to branch out into the web. Polymer started the journey,
but really the last year has made me start to really appreciate web components
for my spare time.

------
seancork
Quit my job and been working on codingdictionary.com while trying to find a
job abroad.

------
Adamantcheese
Got a job. Various small DIY projects around the house. Nothing software
though really.

------
rch
Distributed system using Akka/Java, and a related ML platform in Python.

------
AuPoivre
I gained 30 lbs (on purpose)

~~~
cmonfeat
Congrats! That's definitely harder than it may sound to some.

------
drharby
Ftom scratched my videogame engine project...for a third time.

Much better this time around

------
laylomo2
Met my goal of becoming proficient in OCaml and finding work in it.

------
geekamongus
Application security for NOAA and obtaining my OSCP certification.

------
noodles_
Working on an anti-forensic tool just for the fun of it.

------
platz
A Haskell http-client generator for swagger-codegen

------
greenleafjacob
I started an algorithm that trades on Ethereum.

~~~
xcubic
How good is it going?

------
arshak_n
Expanding Fellowship.AI to New York and London

------
criloz2
designing the next level serverless platform, and trying to prove at the same
time that we live in a simulation. xd

------
teknopaul
Xtomp, github.com/teknopaul/xtomp

A STOMP broker written in C using nginx core without the HTTP or SMTP modules.
2017 and wrote more C than JavaScript.

------
notdang
Ran my first 2 ultras.

Also boring enterprise work.

------
CSDude
AWS Lambda, a lot

------
probinso
baking

exercise

relationships

------
dandr01d
I made a new HN client for iOS, 8chen!

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/8chen-for-hacker-
news/id1308...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/8chen-for-hacker-
news/id1308885491?mt=8)

------
sifoo
I spent most of 2017 reflecting on the direction
programming/languages/communities are going and finding ways to move the
needle the other way. It seems to me that there's a lot of pressure to turn
programmers to soul-less robots with zero integrity and self-esteem who will
do anything for money. I quit selling my skills a long time ago to get out of
that mess, now I'm spending most of my time empowering others to do the same
thing.

Cixl is my latest kick in the face to the status quo:
[https://github.com/basic-gongfu/cixl](https://github.com/basic-gongfu/cixl)

------
fairpx
This year we launched a new service [1] unlimited UI design for startups. What
started as an experiment, completely shifted our business and became the core
of what we do. Wrote about it on reddit [2]

[1] [http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/6wz5d5/10kmrr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/6wz5d5/10kmrr..).

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
A service where you look at an existing site and suggest how to make it look
better would be great.

~~~
fairpx
Ping me. We might have a new service for you then :)

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Your profile doesn’t have your email.

------
fairpx
This year we launched a new service with unlimited UI design for startups.
([http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro))

~~~
ministrator
Been following you guys for a while and will connect in the new year! Love the
work you’ve been producing for a friend.

------
panchtatvam
कुछ बताने लायक नहीं :( \---- nothing worth telling :(

